# Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread 2



## Blaylock-cl

This thread will be devoted to how different types/brands of tobacco LOOK, in the original tin or out in bulk.

-Take a picture of the tobacco (one picture should be enough).

-You can post a link of the tobacco from your review of it or a link from another site such as *Tobacco Reviews* 

-Please don't quote photos if you reply. When we're talking multiple pages, it's tedious to scroll through the same pics.

Let's see that tobacco! p

*Note:*This thread was originally conceived by *Vox3l*. Thank you for coming up with this GREAT idea! Here is the original thread: Tobacco Appearances

Also: Thanks to *Darien/woops*, the [#] after the tobacco, corresponds to the specific page number where you can find that tobacco posted in the thread provided your using the "Forum Default" page setting.

Updated Tobacco Lists (9/11/2010)
*-A&C Petersen Escudo Navy Deluxe [17]
-A&C Petersen Caledonian Original Navy Cut Melange #499 [17]
-Astley's #44 Dark Virginia Flake [21]
-Bells Three Nuns (from the early 90s [16]
-Balken Sasieni [19]
-Brown & Williamson Sir Walter Raleigh [3]
-Butera Pelican [12]
-Butera Kingfisher [2]
-C&D Afterhours [8]
-C&D Bow Legged Bear [15]
-C&D Bayou Morning Flake [9]
-C&D Burley Flake #1 [8]
-C&D Burley Flake #2 [9]
-C&D Burley Flake #3 [9]
-C&D da VINCI [15]
-C&D Exhausted Rooster [21]
-C&D Safe Harbor Flake [17]
-C&D Night Train [4]
-C&D Opening Night [9]
-C&D Sunday Picnic [8]
-CAO Eileen's Dream [15]
-Capstan Original Navy Cut [3]
-Carter Hall 
-Covent Anniversary 180 [16]
-Dan Tobacco Da Vinci [2]
-Dan Tobacco Gordon Pym [2]
-Dan Tobacco Hamborger Veermaster [6]
-Dan Tobacco Tordenskjold VA Slices [3]
-Dan Tobacco Treasures of Ireland: Galway [13]
-Dan Tobacco Treasures of Ireland: Limerick [12]
-Davidoff Scottish Mixture [16]
-Dunhill My Mixture 965 [2]
-Dunhill Nightcap [3]
-Dunhill Royal Yacht Mixture Regular [3][19]
-Echte Friesche Heeren-Baai [3]
-Edgeworth Ready Rubbed [17]
-Erinmore Flake [2,4]
-Esoterica Dorchester Louisiana Perique [17]
-Esoterica Margate [19]
-Esoterica Penzance [4]
-Esoterica Stonehaven [7, 10, 4, 14]
-Esoterica Tilbury [13]
-Fribourg & Treyer Cut Blended Plug [15]
-Fribourg & Treyer Vintage [16]
-G&H Brown Irish X [7]
-G.L. Pease Ashbury [13]
-G.L. Pease Cairo [5]
-G.L. Pease Cumberland [12]
-G.L. Pease Haddo`s Delight [9]
-G.L. Pease Robusto [5]
-G.L. Pease Union Square [5]
-G.L. Pease Westminster [1]
-H&H Anniversary Kake [3, 11]
-H&H Marble Kake [11]
-H&H Rolando's Own [11]
-J.F. Germain Brown Flake [10]
-J.F. Germain 1820 Smoking Mixture [3]
-J.F. Germain Royal Jersey Cavendish and VA [3]
-J.F. Germain Uncle Tom's Smoking Mixture [15]
-Levin Pipes International Gorgorath [15]
-Low Country Santee [13]
-Low Country Waccamaw [4]
-Mac Baren Dark Twist Roll Cake [14]
-Mac Baren H&H Acadian Perique [9]
-Mac Baren HH Mature Virginia [3]
-Mac Baren Navy Flake [1, 4, 9, 17]
-Mac Baren Plumcake [4]
-Mac Baren Scottish Blend [13]
-Maple Street (Sutliffe Tobacco Co)
-McClelland 3 Oaks [18]
-McClelland Black Shag [14] 
-McClelland Blackwoods Flake [5]
-McClelland British Woods [13]
-McClelland Christmas Cheer (2007, 2008) [1, 17]
-McClelland Dominican Glory Maduro [2]
-McClelland Frog Morton [5]
-McClelland Grand Orientals: Classic Samsun [5]
-McClelland Grand Orientals: Yenidje Highlander [2]
-McClelland Grey Havens [6]
-McClelland Holiday Spirit 2008 [2]
-McClelland Oriental [8]
-McClelland St. James Woods [13]
-McClelland Virginia #24 [17]
-McConnell's Scottish Cake [17]
-Middleton's Cherry Blend [1]
-Murray's Warrior Plug [1]
-Old Virginia Tobacco Company - Manassas [6]
-Paul Olsen A's My Own Blend 7000 [3]
-Peter Stokkebye Cube Cut [14]
-Peter Stokkbye English Opulence [17]
-Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bulls Eye Flake [4]
-Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake [14]
-Peterson Connoisseur's Choice [8]
-Peterson Irish Flake [5]
-Peterson Gold Blend [5]
-Peterson Old Dublin [10]
-Peterson Perfect Plug (3P's) [12] 
-Peterson Sunset Breeze [3]
-Peterson University Flake [13]
-Prince Albert [3]
-Rattray's Black Mallory [12]
-Rattray's Hal O' the Wynd [2]
-Rattray's Marlin Flake [9]
-Rattray's Red Rapparee [18]
-Reigles Blend Harvest Cut Flake [17]
-Reigles Blend Georgian Cream [17]
-Reigles Blend Gingerbread [17]
-Reiner LGF [5, 6]
-Reiner Professional [2]
-Robert McConnell Folded Flake [16]
-Robert McConnell Glen Piper [15]
-Robert McConnell Red VI [3]
-Samuel Gawith 1792 Dark Kendal Flake [1, 4]
-Samuel Gawith Bracken Flake [5]
-Samuel Gawith Brown #4 Finest Kendal Twist [1]
-Samuel Gawith Celtic Talisman [13]
-Samual Gawith Fire Dance Flake [9, 15]
-Samuel Gawith Full Virginia Flake [4]
-Samuel Gawith Golden Glow [13]
-Samuel Gawith Navy Flake [15]
-Solani Aged Burley Flake [5, 12]
-St Bruno [6]
-Tinderbox Wilshire [3]
-Van Rossems Troost Aromatic Cavendish [3]
-Van Rossems Troost Special Cavendish [3]
-Vicent Manil Val Ardennais Pur Semois [16]
-Wessex Burley Slice [13]
-W.O. Larsen Signature [10]*

.


----------



## Mister Moo

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

One of the great humblers...










A dictionary reference to "tonquin" refers you to: *tonka bean - fragrant black nutlike seeds of the tonka bean tree; used in perfumes and medicines and as a substitute for vanilla*

Tobacco Reviews (http://tobaccoreviews.com/blend_deta...PHA=1&TID=1004) says a tonquin flavor is added to Tanzanian leaf that has first been baked and pressed; contents include VA and oriental - is the oriental the Tanz? I don't know what's what with this stuff but I finally bought a tin and, after the first five minutes I was ready to dump the bowl before I ruined my pipe. Dag.... what a strange taste. Lakeland-ie floral running parallel to a kick-ass stoved VA punch.

Before I pitched it I slowed down a bit and gave it a little more thought; it isn't like anything else I ever smoked. Kind of "wow" and weird. The flake, folded and stuffed, was flexible but not moist. The light was easy and the burn was steady. Only a tamp or two was needed to smoke the bowl to ash. Scads of smoke if you want it.

Over the next half hour the weird gave way to the wow factor.


----------



## tzilt

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

I think 1792 is like the birch beer of the tobacco world. First sip and its Yeow! What the frick is this crap? I better have another sip and investigate...

Next thing you know you get excited whenever there is birch beer on the menu.



Mister Moo said:


> One of the great humblers...
> 
> A dictionary reference to "tonquin" refers you to: *tonka bean - fragrant black nutlike seeds of the tonka bean tree; used in perfumes and medicines and as a substitute for vanilla*
> 
> Tobacco Reviews (http://tobaccoreviews.com/blend_deta...PHA=1&TID=1004) says a tonquin flavor is added to Tanzanian leaf that has first been baked and pressed; contents include VA and oriental - is the oriental the Tanz? I don't know what's what with this stuff but I finally bought a tin and, after the first five minutes I was ready to dump the bowl before I ruined my pipe. Dag.... what a strange taste. Lakeland-ie floral running parallel to a kick-ass stoved VA punch.
> 
> Before I pitched it I slowed down a bit and gave it a little more thought; it isn't like anything else I ever smoked. Kind of "wow" and weird. The flake, folded and stuffed, was flexible but not moist. The light was easy and the burn was steady. Only a tamp or two was needed to smoke the bowl to ash. Scads of smoke if you want it.
> 
> Over the next half hour the weird gave way to the wow factor.


----------



## imperial Stout

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

GL Pease Westminster & McClelland Christmas Cheer 2007


----------



## Dzrtrat

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Got this today!! Lancer's Slices in 500gm bulk, a great English blend IMHO, very well balanced, I like it in the morning.
(sorry, I suck at taking pictures.)

http://www.tobaccoreviews.com/blend_detail.cfm?ALPHA=L&TID=2482


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Murray's Warrior Plug










'... a blend of, say, 70% va and 30% burley/kentucky, with perhaps a hint of tonquin flavour. Almost black and very compressed, medium-strong. deep, rich, semi-sweet taste, slow burning'.


----------



## yellowgoat

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Looks like something else,man! :ss been to Morocco lately?


----------



## Vrbas

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Sheesh, that Warrior Plug looks like obsidian or volcano rock


----------



## Mister Moo

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*










MacBarens Navy Flake - packed in a glitzy gold embossed foil wrapper, full tin-width flake, (detail rubbed out). MNF will fold, screw in and stuff very well. The flakes tend to be dry (ready to smoke), thinly cut and fragile.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

I wanted to take this opportunity to give recognition to Vox3l for coming up with the idea to start this thread! Thank you!!! :tu

Here is the original thread:Tobacco Appearances


----------



## Dzrtrat

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



Blaylock said:


> I wanted to take this opportunity to give recognition to Vox3l for coming up with the idea to start this thread! Thank you!!! :tu
> 
> Here is the original thread:Tobacco Appearances


Agreed!! Good Job Vox3l, this has been a fun thread. I would also like to thank Blaylock for hooking us all up, and for the work he does around here that, at times, goes unappreciated.


----------



## Mister Moo

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



Dzrtrat said:


> Agreed!! Good Job Vox3l, this has been a fun thread. I would also like to thank Blaylock for hooking us all up, and for the work he does around here that, at times, goes unappreciated.


:tpd: Well done. (clap clap clap)


----------



## d_day

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*


----------



## tzaddi

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

I couldn't resist being a part if this thread any longer. 

























This thread is getting very fragrant!


----------



## tzilt

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



tzaddi said:


> I couldn't resist being a part if this thread any longer.
> This thread is getting very fragrant!


Nice touch making all of the images links to the reviews!


----------



## Big D KC

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Wow that must be a heck of a camera! Great pictures tzaddi!!


----------



## tzaddi

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



tzilt said:


> Nice touch making all of the images links to the reviews!


U B smart 



Big D KC said:


> Wow that must be a heck of a camera! Great pictures tzaddi!!


Actually the camera is over 5 years old and in the digital world that makes sit ancient. It can still take a few good ones with a little post production work. Now that many of the DSLRs have active viewing screens a new camera could be in the cards for next year, it's all about the $$. 

This thread fills my senses, thanks guys for contributing.:tu


----------



## drastic_quench

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



tzaddi said:


> Actually the camera is over 5 years old and in the digital world that makes sit ancient. It can still take a few good ones with a little post production work. Now that many of the DSLRs have active viewing screens a new camera could be in the cards for next year, it's all about the $$.


Really? How many mega pixels is it?


----------



## mugwump

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*


















Pics aren't great but I thought some would like to see this new baccy.


----------



## Dzrtrat

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



tzaddi said:


> I couldn't resist being a part if this thread any longer.
> This thread is getting very fragrant!


Nice job Richard, ya make me want a bowl.


----------



## tzaddi

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



drastic_quench said:


> Really? How many mega pixels is it?


5 , that was top of the line back then


mugwump said:


> Pics aren't great but I thought some would like to see this new baccy.


Pics are good enough to smell the pecan and cocoa, looks good


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Great job with the pictures, guys! :tu

Wanted to tell you that I put an *"Updated Tobacco List"* in the first post of the thread. It shows all the tobaccos we've pictured to date. That way we'll all have an easy reference for what's been displayed in here.

I'll update it from time to time as we move on.

p


----------



## mugwump

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

That Grouse-Moor looks like it has some age on it. Very nice!


----------



## Vox3l

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



Blaylock said:


> *Note:*This thread was originally conceived by *Vox3l*. Thank you for coming up with this GREAT idea! Here is the original thread: Tobacco Appearances


Thanks for the shout out! Though I can't take that much credit, as the thread we have here now is a product of everyone who contributed to the first one! All I did was post an idea, you guys turned it in to something great! :tu I'm glad to see how well it's doing!


----------



## dartplayer1

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Great thread you all:tu


----------



## imperial Stout

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Here's some more pics (Thanks BPCR!!)

Rattrays Hal O' the Wynd
McClelland's Blending Oriental Tobacco


----------



## Mister Moo

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Dunhill Mixture 965. One of the really nice, reliable blends with enough latakia so you know it's there, but not enough to choke a horse. The brightleaf and the cavendish make it sweet and deep. It was the first ribbon cut latakia mixture I smoked and, years later, I still like coming back to a can on a cool, rainy day or a warm summers evening. It is a classic blend with a huge following; it ages well but is fine, fresh out of a new can. Easy to smoke. Rumors of Dunhills pipe tobak demise have been worrisome enough that I stocked myself about 40-tins.

(Everyone with an open can of pipe tobacco have a broken camera or what? Hello?)










http://tobaccoreviews.com/blend_detail.cfm?ALPHA=M&TID=458


----------



## tzaddi

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



Mister Moo said:


> (Everyone with an open can of pipe tobacco have a broken camera or what? Hello?)


I hear ya' Moo-man


----------



## tzaddi

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*


----------



## VFD421

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Mac Baren HH Mature Virginia:










http://tobaccoreviews.com/blend_detail.cfm?ALPHA=H&TID=2821


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Man...you guys are making me "earn my keep" tonight! 

39 blends of tobacco pictured and updated in the 1st post.

Great job all! :tu


----------



## outtatimeiii

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

*Prince Albert*








Crop of tobacco:









*Peterson Sunset Breeze*








Crop of tobacco:









*Tinderbox Wilshire*








Crop of tobacco:









I'm still relatively new to the pipe scene, so I limited myself to the 3 uhmm 'most photogenic' tobaccos which happen to be the ones I enjoy most p. I may be a novice in the Brotherhood of the Briar, but I love photography. Pics were taken on a white piece of paper with a Canon Rebel XTi with the 50mm 1.8 in HDR. I swear I'm not a pro! Honest! I'm just a perfectionist when it comes to photography .

I have some Pete Irish Flake and Davidoff Scottish Blend on the way, cannot wait. More pics as they come.


----------



## letsgomountaineers

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

how do you smoke that Escudo? how would the three step pipe packing work?


----------



## mclayton

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Just rub it out until it's loose, and then you proceed as normal. Folding a disc is a LOT trickier than folding a regular "flake"..


----------



## Sovereign

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Here's Robert McConnell Red VI. I'll post up some pics of some of my other tobacs later


----------



## Davetopay

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Sorry they aren't taken with a better camera, but the Blackberry is the only working digi cam I have right now.

Paul Olsen A's My Own Blend 7000









J.F. Germain 1820 Smoking Mixture









J.F. Germain Royal Jersey Cavendish and VA









Tordenskjold VA Slices









These are the more interesting finds I have in the "cellar". I didn't bother with the more mundane items like Evening Stroll, Plumcake, and bulk.

I will be sure to post more after today's shopping trip....if I find somethign compelling....p


----------



## Big D KC

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Few pics I took of the 4oz brick of H&H Anniversary Kake I recieved, just for the heck of it:


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Thanks for bumping this up with those pics. BigD.

I love that "AnniKake" p


----------



## nate560

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

big d that kake looks great good job


----------



## Big D KC

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Yup seeing it like that made me want to just bite a chunk off!


----------



## JacksonCognac

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



Big D KC said:


> Yup seeing it like that made me want to just bite a chunk off!


I agree - yummy!:tu


----------



## Dzrtrat

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Heard about Blackwood's Flake in another post, read some reviews and decided to add it to my Tax return order....Does anyone have a pic??


----------



## VFD421

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Low Country Waccamaw










TobaccoReviews.com: Blend Detail: Low Country Pipe & Cigar - Waccamaw


----------



## VFD421

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bulls Eye Flake










TobaccoReviews.com: Blend Detail: Peter Stokkebye - Luxury Bullseye Flake


----------



## Dzrtrat

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

I thought this was a fun thread.......just thought I would give it a bump.


----------



## Zodduska

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

some macros of mine

Penzance









SG Full Virginia Flake









Erinmore









Mac Barren Navy Flake









Mac Barren Plumcake









SG 1792









Crop of FVF sugar


----------



## uvacom

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Zodduska - would you mind making me a 1680x1050 of that plumcake for my desktop?


----------



## Zodduska

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Here you go: http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/5566/plumcake.jpg


----------



## uvacom

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Cool, thanks Jim!


----------



## Dedalus

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Jim, those are great close-ups. Especially the FVF.


----------



## Zodduska

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Thanks Matt


----------



## JAJ

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



Zodduska said:


> Here you go: http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/5566/plumcake.jpg


Looks like bacon bits :suspicious:


----------



## TOB9595

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

What a great thread!
Pics, Pipes and links

TERRIFIC
Thank youse
Tom


----------



## Hermit

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

A one pound brick of *Night Train*.


----------



## Vrbas

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

^^^^^^ wow.


----------



## DSturg369

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

This thread will make a grown man drool.


----------



## 8ball

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

I am a strong believer that this thread should be bumped about once a week. I never get sick of looking at all the great pic's. If I ever get off my lazy but, I'll try to add some pics.


----------



## dillonmcmurphy

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Does anyone have a pic of Reiner LGF? I've been wondering what it looks like out of the tin.


----------



## RJpuffs

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



dillonmcmurphy said:


> Does anyone have a pic of Reiner LGF? I've been wondering what it looks like out of the tin.


You'd need a wide angle lens. Each flake is about a foot long and a couple of inches wide. No kidding. Its coiled up like a boa constrictor inside the tin, four or five of them.


----------



## dillonmcmurphy

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



RJpuffs said:


> You'd need a wide angle lens. Each flake is about a foot long and a couple of inches wide. No kidding. Its coiled up like a boa constrictor inside the tin, four or five of them.


Whoah... Any picks with it coiled up at least?


----------



## RJpuffs

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



dillonmcmurphy said:


> Whoah... Any picks with it coiled up at least?


I'll try to take a pic next time I pop a tin of LGF. I have enough left for a while from the current tin - I take a scissor and slice the monsters into human-sized flakes that I can fold 'n stuff.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



dillonmcmurphy said:


> Does anyone have a pic of Reiner LGF? I've been wondering what it looks like out of the tin.


I'm sure Ron will come up with a better pic. than mine, but here's what I have left. Most likely not even full length.










.


----------



## RJpuffs

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



Blaylock said:


> I'm sure Ron will come up with a better pic. than mine, but here's what I have left. Most likely not even full length.
> .


Yeah, I remember that one - it wouldn't fit in the ziplock! I had to cut it shorter :heh:


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Ah yes!!!  It is "history" now and was mighty good! :tu


----------



## Stumptown

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

is it normal for me to be salivating over this thread?

amazing pictures, gents! keep it up!


----------



## dillonmcmurphy

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Thanks for the pic! I've been considering getting some. Wanted to see what it looked like....


----------



## phatmax

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*


----------



## louistogie

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



Zodduska said:


> some macros of mine
> 
> SG Full Virginia Flake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crop of FVF sugar


These look great! Look at that sugar!


----------



## uvacom

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

McClelland Grand Orientals Classic Samsun -










McClelland Blackwoods Flake -










Peterson Irish Flake -










Peterson Gold Blend -


----------



## wrapper23

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Here is the tobacco I own so far...

G.L. Pease Cairo









G.L. Pease Robusto









G.L. Pease Union Square


----------



## commonsenseman

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Solani Burley Flake








SG Bracken Flake








Frog Morton


----------



## MarkC

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

I'm so ignorant...I had no idea Union Square was a flake! (Next order, I swear.)


----------



## RJpuffs

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

I just popped a year old tin of Reiners LGF aka B'71. For those that have never seen it, feast yer eyes 

First pic, take a gander at that coiled up snake!









Flakes laid out, thats a full sized keyboard!









I use a scissor and slice it into human sized flakes for storage and consumption.


----------



## AcworthAl

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Great pictures


----------



## dillonmcmurphy

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

thanks for the pics RJPuffs!


----------



## Mister Moo

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Old Virginia Tobacco Company - Manassas


----------



## Zeabed

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



RJpuffs said:


> I just popped a year old tin of Reiners LGF aka B'71. For those that have never seen it, feast yer eyes
> 
> First pic, take a gander at that coiled up snake!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flakes laid out, thats a full sized keyboard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use a scissor and slice it into human sized flakes for storage and consumption.


I guess you need a pipe with a pretty large bowl to fill that flake in there.


----------



## Mister Moo

*St. Bruno Ready Rubbed Pouch*

Courtesy of Requiem. "A distinctive blend of Virginia and other fine leaf."

Ogden's of Liverpool.


----------



## rrb

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Maybe this thread should get a promotion and be turned into a sticky.


----------



## Hendu3270

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



rrb said:


> Maybe this thread should get a promotion and be turned into a sticky.


Agreed!!!


----------



## Mister Moo

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



Hendu3270 said:


> Agreed!!!


 Really. This is a very interesting thread. Unique and helpful.


----------



## commonsenseman

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

I'd like to vote for "sticky" status as well.


----------



## Pypkius

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Jesus, why did I find this thread only now when I've got half an hour till i finish work, I am thirsty, hungry, and dying for a pipe...
I keep swallowing my saliva, before it starts dripping onto my keyboard...


----------



## Mister Moo

*Hamborger Veermaster*










A lightly pressed 100% VA blend, stoved, sweet and slightly sour with a hint of citrus and not a trace of bite. Rub it, crumble it or fold and stuff. From Dan Tobacco, Germany.


----------



## indigosmoke

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

McClelland's Grey Havens



















Tin Description: A lightly fragrant Burley and Matured Virginia blend. The rich taste of fine natural tobaccos subtly enhanced with a mellow and pleasing fragrance. Experience smooth Burley flavor with a hint of Louisiana Perique. The name Grey Havens is taken from the works of JRR Tolkien: Grey Havens: Mithlond, the harbours of Círdan at the eastern end of the Gulf of Lhûn, from which the Elves of the north of Middle-earth passed into the West during the later Ages.

Link To Reviews

Average Ratings:

Stars: 3 out of 4
Strength: Mild to Medium 
Flavoring: Mild 
Taste: Mild to Medium 
Room Note: Pleasant to Tolerable 
Recommendation: Recommended


----------



## rlaliberty

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Whoaaa need to try that Grey Havens! Any Tolkien-inspired baccy goes straight to my list!


----------



## RJpuffs

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



rlaliberty said:


> Whoaaa need to try that Grey Havens! Any Tolkien-inspired baccy goes straight to my list!


This is great stuff - especially with some (a lot of) age. I've been burning through a 4 year old stash and it is incredible stuff! I suggest squirrelling some tins away (buy one to cellar, one to smoke, or ten each).


----------



## indigosmoke

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



RJpuffs said:


> This is great stuff - especially with some (a lot of) age. I've been burning through a 4 year old stash and it is incredible stuff! I suggest squirrelling some tins away (buy one to cellar, one to smoke, or ten each).


That's great to know. I love the stuff and was planning on cellaring a few tins at least.


----------



## Vrbas

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Let's see if we can revive this thread again...


----------



## drastic_quench

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

I think an admin should make this thread a sticky.


----------



## rrb

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



> I think an admin should make this thread a sticky.


Yes, please!


----------



## commonsenseman

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Not amazing pictures by any means, but hey...it's Stonehaven. This is me jarring up my bag of Stoney.


----------



## RJpuffs

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



commonsenseman said:


> Not amazing pictures by any means, but hey...it's Stonehaven. This is me jarring up my bag of Stoney.


Oooooo-ooh! :bowdown:

Roll around the jar. Now why didn't I think of that? I ripped them into half and jammed 'em in.


----------



## Savvy

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

That Stonehaven looks :dr

I'm gonna have to buy some canning jars and pick up a bag of it when it's back in stock.


----------



## commonsenseman

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



RJpuffs said:


> Oooooo-ooh! :bowdown:
> 
> Roll around the jar. Now why didn't I think of that? I ripped them into half and jammed 'em in.


That's kinda funny, cause I never thought of ripping them in half. I just figured they'd roll up pretty well, & they did. It actually worked better than I expected.

The hardest part for me was trying to not lose any of the precious baccy!

I over-filled three of the jars though, so the last one probably has less than an ounce. Guess I'll be smoking that one soon :biggrin:


----------



## Hermit

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



RJpuffs said:


> Oooooo-ooh! :bowdown:
> 
> Roll around the jar. Now why didn't I think of that? I ripped them into half and jammed 'em in.


I also roll my long, pliable flakes, like FVF.


----------



## MarkC

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



commonsenseman said:


> I over-filled three of the jars though, so the last one probably has less than an ounce. Guess I'll be smoking that one soon :biggrin:


An excellent solution! Unless of course you planned it that way...


----------



## RJpuffs

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



commonsenseman said:


> That's kinda funny, cause I never thought of ripping them in half. I just figured they'd roll up pretty well, & they did. It actually worked better than I expected.
> 
> The hardest part for me was trying to not lose any of the precious baccy!
> 
> I over-filled three of the jars though, so the last one probably has less than an ounce. Guess I'll be smoking that one soon :biggrin:


Hah!

If you intend (and have the willpower) to age that baccy in the jar, filling it nearly to the top is a good idea to reduce air volume inside. After filling I loosely close the lid/band, and dip in hot water (not boiling, just an inch or two of water) for a few minutes. That makes the air inside warm and expandy - remove from bath, tighten it up and in an hour when everything cools down - POP goes the seal button thingie.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Great thread! These pics are making my fingers twitch towards my wallet. Must. Avert. Eyes.... :biggrin1:


----------



## fiddlegrin

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

*Resistance is futile_____*


----------



## commonsenseman

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Here's some Brown Irish X:


----------



## Pugsley

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

I've never been able to buy rope. I saw some in a shop today and it resembled nothing so much as the calling card left by my neighbor's Shi Tzu on my front lawn.


----------



## commonsenseman

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



Pugsley said:


> I've never been able to buy rope. I saw some in a shop today and it resembled nothing so much as the calling card left by my neighbor's Shi Tzu on my front lawn.


Ya it's pretty rough looking stuff, try to look past that though.

I had SG's Black XX rope before & it almost put me off ropes altogether, I love SG too. I decided to give them another go though, & I have to say this stuff is actually pretty good, takes a long time to prepare though.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Finally got around to updating the list of pictured tobaccos. You'll find them in my first post. Check the list before posting to avoid duplicates.

There are over *70* tobaccos pictured! Great job guys; and let's get it over 100. :tu


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Here's Middleton's Cherry Blend- a humble, low-brow, entry to be sure, but one I enjoy as a morning smoke.


----------



## indigosmoke

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Peterson's Connoisseur's Choice














































Link to reviews: Peterson - Connoisseur's Choice pipe tobacco reviews


----------



## indigosmoke

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Cornell & Diehl's After Hours Flake





































Link to Reviews: Cornell & Diehl - After Hours Flake pipe tobacco reviews


----------



## Mister Moo

*Sunday Picnic*

C&D Sunday Picnic. My worst photo ever but, what the heck. It's a soft flake, eady to break, fold or rub out.

VA, perique and turkish. What's not to like? _*22 reviews and four stars*_.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

OK. Noob question. How do you get the big hi-res photos in your posts? I tried to attach pix but anything over 100kb got spit back, and then I got those little thumbnails that you have to click to get the expanded pic.

Somebody teach me. please.


----------



## indigosmoke

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



Diodon nepheligina said:


> OK. Noob question. How do you get the big hi-res photos in your posts? I tried to attach pix but anything over 100kb got spit back, and then I got those little thumbnails that you have to click to get the expanded pic.
> 
> Somebody teach me. please.


You need to store the image somewhere on the web (such as photobucket) and then use the image link on the toolbar to insert the image reference into your post.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Thank you indigosmoke. :thumb:


----------



## commonsenseman

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Way to bump this thread gentlemen!

P.S. that After Hours Flake looks awesome!


----------



## David M

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

~~~~~~~~{{{{{{{{{hypnotizing}}}}}}}}}~~~~~~~~
~~~~~{{{{{{{pretty pretty pipe tobacco}}}}}}}~~~~~


----------



## louistogie

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

I love this thread!


----------



## MarkC

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

You know, I never really wanted a digital camera until I came to this place...


----------



## uncle dave

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Now I wanna try some after hours flake, dangit!

Nice pics guys, I`ll post a few when my post count reaches the required amount.


----------



## uncle dave

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

C&D Burley #1


----------



## uncle dave

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

C&D Burley Flake #2


----------



## uncle dave

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

C&D Burley Flake #3


----------



## uncle dave

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

GLP Haddo`s Delight


----------



## uncle dave

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

C&D Opening Night


----------



## uncle dave

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Mac B`s H&H Acadian Perique


----------



## Hendu3270

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Please tell me I'm not the only one that has been caught licking my computer screen when viewing this thread........:ask:


----------



## commonsenseman

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



Hendu3270 said:


> Please tell me I'm not the only one that has been caught licking my computer screen when viewing this thread........:ask:


I just found myself sniffing trying to catch a whiff...... ipe:


----------



## indigosmoke

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Excellent pics Dave! We'll get this thread to 100 tobaccos PDQ.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Great pics of tasty stuff!


----------



## IHT

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

not the best of photos, didn't take 'em with this thread in mind...

*C&D Bayou Morning Flake*


----------



## IHT

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

an old 50g tin of *Rattray's Marlin Flake*, a little different than the 100g tubs.


----------



## Jack Straw

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

MacBaren Navy Flake


----------



## indigosmoke

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Samual Gawith's Fire Dance Flake




























Link To Reviews: Samuel Gawith - Firedance Flake pipe tobacco reviews


----------



## uncle dave

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Outstanding closeup photos guys, keep it up.

Why is this thread not STICKY!?!


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



uncle dave said:


> Why is this thread not STICKY!?!


I've got 8 stickies up there now!!! :hmm:

Oh hell, 9's my lucky number!


----------



## IHT

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Dave, caving to the pressure.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



IHT said:


> Dave, caving to the pressure.


Yep...I "caved in" on this one, but in here (_the Pipe Forum_) I still often ask myself...'What would Greg do?' :mrgreen:


----------



## uncle dave

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

:banana:

Thank you Dave!


----------



## commonsenseman

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

J.F. Germain Brown Flake





































Tobaccoreviews review of Brown Flake


----------



## selleri

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



Jack Straw said:


> MacBaren Navy Flake


Never seen that "visit our www-address" thingie before, but IMO it looks just as nasty as the "You die soon" warnings :frown:


----------



## Jack Straw

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



selleri said:


> Never seen that "visit our www-address" thingie before, but IMO it looks just as nasty as the "You die soon" warnings :frown:


The white background is actually part of the tin design - the www sticker is clear - I figure the space is reserved for cancer/death/666 messages, and in markets where they don't have to put one on they just do the www sticker.


----------



## commonsenseman

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Peterson Old Dublin from 2003, courtesy of Warren!





































Tobaccoreviews review of Old Dublin


----------



## louistogie

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Jeff what did you think of the Peterson?


----------



## commonsenseman

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



louistogie said:


> Jeff what did you think of the Peterson?


Second bowl tonight if that gives you a clue :wink:


----------



## louistogie

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Awesome, Enjoy!


----------



## Habanolover

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Was rubbing out some Stonehaven and figured I would snap a pic.


----------



## wrapper23

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

The local B&M has started to get tins rockon. I don't know why he chose W.Ø. Larsen as the first ones but I'm not complaining. This is good stuff, and my first real aromatic. Here come the ghosts.

Signature: Vintage Mixture (W.O. Larsen - Signature Vintage Mixture pipe tobacco reviews)


----------



## hedgehorn

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Boy that Stonehaven looks delicious


----------



## louistogie

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



madurolover said:


> Was rubbing out some Stonehaven and figured I would snap a pic.


Looks like beef jerky mhm. I thought rubbing out was breaking it into smaller pieces?


----------



## Habanolover

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



louistogie said:


> Looks like beef jerky mhm. I thought rubbing out was breaking it into smaller pieces?


What I had rubbed out is underneath the full flakes. I just pulled these out of the jar and lay them on top to snap a pic.


----------



## Mister Moo

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



Blaylock said:


> Also, the intent of the thread is just to show the pictures of the tobaccos.
> Thanks!


This is one of the all-time great threads. Special thanks again to Vox31. He appears to have wandered off but all y'all should give his RG a bump. :tu


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Here's Rolando's Own- a tasty bulk Va/Per blend from H&H


----------



## zitro_joe

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

I have been smoking that De Luxe the last two days. I really like it. 
Tomorrow I will smoke some of the Peterson 2009 Holiday mixture (green tin). Smells great.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

The list on the first post is updated and I'll try to keep up with it every couple of pages.

Before posting, check the first post, so we don't get a bunch of duplicates. Also, don't quote photos if you reply. When we're talking multiple pages, it's tedious to scroll through the same photos over and over.

Let's just keep it "pure" with all the tobacco photos, so I don't have to "trim out the fat".


----------



## Jack Straw

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Hearth and Home Marble Kake:










And I know it's been pictured already, but for some reason this picture I took of Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake looks to me like a post-apocalyptic pipe tobacco war zone:










I wish I had realized how out of focus the foreground was at the time.


----------



## Vrbas

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

^^^ looks fuzzy, like a stuffed animal


----------



## rlaliberty

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Jack Straw, any chance you have higher res picks of the kakes? They would equally make a great wall paper on my big monitor!


----------



## Jack Straw

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Is 3072x2304 pixels enough? :biggrin:

PM me your email address and I'll send them over!


----------



## commonsenseman

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Great pics Andrew & Jordan!


----------



## MarkC

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

I'm surprised; in a close up Marble Kake actually looks like tobacco rather than water damaged particle board!


----------



## indigosmoke

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Rattray's Black Mallory

Tin Description: The basic tobaccos are Virginia, Black Cavendish, and Latakia. Carefully apportioning of the quantities of seasoning leaf brings about a dark full-bodied mixture. A notable tobacco.



















Link To Reviews: http://www.tobaccoreviews.com/blend_detail.cfm?ALPHA=B&TID=949


----------



## zeavran1

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

these look delicious. I'm pissed I haven't received my pipe in the mail yet.


----------



## Jack Straw

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Butera Pelican


----------



## Jack Straw

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

GL Pease Cumberland


----------



## juni

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



Jack Straw said:


> Butera Pelican


What a cool-looking label on that tin.


----------



## Jack Straw

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Nothing like finishing a few tins and opening a few more. 

Dan Tobacco Treasures of Ireland: Limerick


----------



## Jack Straw

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Solani Aged Burley Flake


----------



## Jack Straw

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Peterson's Perfect Plug (3P's)


----------



## Pugsley

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

That Peterson's Plug looks good enough to eat. How does it smoke?


----------



## commonsenseman

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



Pugsley said:


> That Peterson's Plug looks good enough to eat. How does it smoke?


Agreed! That really is the perfect looking plug, it just looks so tasty!

Andrew stop tempting me to spend more money!


----------



## Jack Straw

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Posting my thoughts here!


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

OK, I just went through the entire thread, cleaned it up a bit, and updated the list on the first post. 87 blends so far.

Please just check the list prior to posting, to avoid duplicates.

Great job guys!


----------



## juni

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

A tiny cube of plug inside a big tin, but it makes a lot of bowlfulls


----------



## Mister Moo

*Wessex Burley Slice*

Wessex Burley Slice, Germany




























Not bad- and not Edgeworth.


----------



## commonsenseman

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Tlbury from '05 courtesy of Warren, thanks man!





































Reviews of Tilbury


----------



## indigosmoke

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Dan Treasures of Ireland: Galway

_Black and Bright. A tribute to Irish tobacco blending tradition. Black Cavendish and Bright Virginia varieties with a unique sweet taste._










Link To Reviews: Treasures of Ireland - Galway pipe tobacco reviews


----------



## indigosmoke

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Samuel Gawith's Celtic Talisman

_Celtic Talisman is blended from Bright Virginias, Burley and Black Cavendish. Topped with a dash of sweet cherry, this blend re-defines the "Aromatic'._










Link To Reviews: Samuel Gawith - Celtic Talisman pipe tobacco reviews


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Great posts John. Nice touch!


----------



## indigosmoke

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Dave, thanks for the kind words. Only 9 more to go and we'll have this thread up to 100 blends!


----------



## Jack Straw

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Love the collages. Keep em coming!


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

There's something special about the idea of the beautiful warrior maiden, isn't there. She's gorgeous, disciplined, and devoted and in the blink of an eye, she'll lop the head off of anyone who f***s with you.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Sam Gawith Golden Glow- a broken Virginia flake. I believe it's also called, in bulk quantity, Medium Virginia Flake. I haven't tried it yet, I just popped the tin and snapped a couple of pics.


----------



## indigosmoke

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Mac Baren's Mixture Scottish Blend

_When Mixture first appeared on the market in 1958, it was the object of much attention. Pipe smokers could now enjoy a finely balanced pipe tobacco offering a fine blend of tobacco leaves with a slightly aromatic flavour. This was the result of many years of development, inspired by Jørgen Halberg's great store of knowledge of tobacco leaves and the production of pipe tobacco. Production of Mixture is based on one of the world's most complex processes, which explains why the blend has never been copied.

Mixture is made from more than 35 different tobacco leaves from different parts of the world. Each leaf has its own special qualities and only by blending them in the right proportions does Mixture achieve its unique flavour. Naturally, what goes into Mixture remains secret, although we can disclose some information. The loose cut tobacco in Mixture is light, sweet Virginia. One of the secrets behind the lingering pleasure that Mixture gives is that pressed Virginia and Burley tobacco has been added, which after a meticulous pressing process is carefully loosened up. This makes it easier to fill into the pipe, while giving Mixture the added advantage of burning slowly. But even the best Virginia and Burley tobacco is not what completes the Mixture blend. The ingredient that does this is the special, loose cut Mac Baren Cavendish. Contrasting the light Virginia tobacco, Cavendish is not only a joy to look at, it also gives Mixture the final nuance of taste that completes the blend. The carefully balanced aromatic top flavour, together with the tobacco leaves, makes Mixture a unique blend. Mixture has become one of the most important classics among pipe tobaccos of the world._










Link To Reviews: Mac Baren - Mixture pipe tobacco reviews


----------



## indigosmoke

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Peterson's University Flake

_A well known presentation of a style of tobacco allowing the experienced smoker to rub out the flake to the texture preferred. The blend, based on Virginia grades is mixed with Mahogany, brown and orange Virginia and sun cured leaf from India and is slowly pressed for days into cakes of tobacco and then sliced into flake pieces. This style of tobacco is ideal for its slow even burning rate, suitable not only for restful contemplation but can be smoked out of doors and in any type of weather. An easy smoking blend of fine Virginia and Burley tobaccos, made in the traditional way._










Link To Reviews: Peterson - University Flake pipe tobacco reviews


----------



## indigosmoke

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Low Country's Santee

_The Santee River has been central to South Carolina history since early colonial times. Particularly suited to rice cultivation, the swamps of the Santee River soon gave rise to stately manors. This sophisticated Virginia based aromatic captures the languid lifestyle that was synonymous with the region. Subtly fruity, with hints of apple, this would be the perfect accompaniment to a mint julep on a sultry summer night._










Link to Reviews: Low Country Pipe & Cigar - Santee pipe tobacco reviews


----------



## indigosmoke

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

McClelland's British Woods

_Full, rich and dark. Heavy with fragrant Latakia, spiced with premium Macedonian tobaccos._










Link to Reviews: McClelland - British Woods pipe tobacco reviews


----------



## Jack Straw

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

McClelland St. James Woods


----------



## indigosmoke

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

GL Pease's Ashbury

_An alluring assortment of exotic oriental tobaccos is generously blended with bright and red Virginia leaf. Finally, just enough Cyprus Latakia is added to provide an alluring smokiness, resulting in a tobacco that can best be described as a light-medium Balkan mixture. This is the blend for gentlemen with a Bohemian spirit and a sense of adventure. _










Link to Reviews: G. L. Pease - Ashbury pipe tobacco reviews


----------



## KetherInMalkuth

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake










Review: Peter Stokkebye - Luxury Twist Flake pipe tobacco reviews


----------



## KetherInMalkuth

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Mac Baren Dark Twist Roll Cake










Review: Mac Baren - Dark Twist Roll Cake pipe tobacco reviews


----------



## indigosmoke

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Good work guys. Looks like we've made it to 100 blends! Thanks Dave for all your work on this thread. Now onwards to 200! BTW - That Luxury Twist Flake reminds me of Van Gogh's Starry Night.


----------



## shuckins

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

got a free sample with my last order and thought it was very tasty.
Peter Stokkebye Cube Cut:


----------



## Jack Straw

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Now that's pretty cool looking.


----------



## commonsenseman

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Very cool looking stuff Ron!

McClelland Black Shag from 2001, I wasn't expecting much but was pleasantly surprised, very little Ketchup in this tin.


----------



## PinkFloydFan

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Jeff , that stuff looks so sticky and tasty...

You sure thats not chewing tobacco sir?

Vin


----------



## commonsenseman

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



PinkFloydFan said:


> Jeff , that stuff looks so sticky and tasty...
> 
> You sure thats not chewing tobacco sir?
> 
> Vin


It does look pretty odd I agree. Tasty though, much better than I expected. (I expected it to suck after reading some mediocre reviews) It's quite possibly the finest cut I've ever seen.


----------



## indigosmoke

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



commonsenseman said:


> It does look pretty odd I agree. Tasty though, much better than I expected. (I expected it to suck after reading some mediocre reviews) It's quite possibly the finest cut I've ever seen.


Very interesting. There is a tin a the local B&M I've been ignoring for months because of the bad reviews. Maybe I'll have to pick it up.


----------



## rlaliberty

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



commonsenseman said:


> It does look pretty odd I agree. Tasty though, much better than I expected. (I expected it to suck after reading some mediocre reviews) It's quite possibly the finest cut I've ever seen.


Exactly how I felt. I assumed it was going to be pretty bad but I bought it anyways because I like the idea of shag cut. Pretty tasty!


----------



## commonsenseman

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



indigosmoke said:


> Very interesting. There is a tin a the local B&M I've been ignoring for months because of the bad reviews. Maybe I'll have to pick it up.





rlaliberty said:


> Exactly how I felt. I assumed it was going to be pretty bad but I bought it anyways because I like the idea of shag cut. Pretty tasty!


I have no idea what it would be like "fresh", might have to pick up a few tins though to find out, one to smoke & two to age.


----------



## OSV

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



shuckins said:


> got a free sample with my last order and thought it was very tasty.
> Peter Stokkebye Cube Cut:


this looks incredibly good


----------



## Vegasgz

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

That Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake is mesmerizing.


----------



## ComicalFerret

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

MAN! I wish i had a DSLR!


----------



## Mister Moo

*Stonehaven - Aged Five Years in Factory Plastic Pouch*

After five years in the pouch and another year vac-sealed in a glass jar Stonehaven Stonehaven took on a black color, was covered with laquer-like shiny edges and patches and showed a sparkles of crystalization all over the surface. (Photo does not pick up the shine or sparkle.)








http://i50.tinypic.com/alr9g4.jpg


----------



## indigosmoke

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Robert McConnell Glen Piper

_Ready rubbed Virginia plug and Black Cavendish with the aroma of sun-dried fruit._










Link To Reviews: Robert McConnell - Glen Piper pipe tobacco reviews


----------



## owaindav

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Sheesh I've gotta get a camera. These pics are delicious!


----------



## owaindav

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Bought the camera! Here's SG's Firedance Flake


----------



## owaindav

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

CAO's Eileen's Dream and C&D's daVinci.


----------



## owaindav

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

And finally, C&D's Bow-legged Bear and SG's Navy Flake.


----------



## commonsenseman

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Great pics guys :thumb:

I'm sure this has already been discussed several times, but just so ya know Shane, storing pipe tobacco in a humidor MAY add a cedar flavor to it. Just a friendy warning :heh:


----------



## cheese

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



commonsenseman said:


> Great pics guys :thumb:
> 
> I'm sure this has already been discussed several times, but just so ya know Shane, storing pipe tobacco in a humidor MAY add a cedar flavor to it. Just a friendy warning :heh:


I've kept cigars in it for close to 10 years now and the cedar aroma has long since faded so if I do get some, it shouldn't be much. Even at that, shouldn't it take time for that to happen? If I go through my tobacco quick enough wouldn't I be safe?

I'm still new at this pipe business and I have a lot to learn.


----------



## commonsenseman

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



cheese said:


> I've kept cigars in it for close to 10 years now and the cedar aroma has long since faded so if I do get some, it shouldn't be much. Even at that, shouldn't it take time for that to happen? If I go through my tobacco quick enough wouldn't I be safe?
> 
> I'm still new at this pipe business and I have a lot to learn.


I'm not sure how long it would take since I've never done it myself. All I know is that if you're smoking it quickly there's definately no need to keep it in a humi, & if you're not smoking it quickly mason jars are hands-down the best option for long term storage.

But if it doesn't bother you, who cares what I say?

ipe:


----------



## ultramag

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



Hendu3270 said:


> Please tell me I'm not the only one that has been caught licking my computer screen when viewing this thread........:ask:


I sure hope not. ray:



Mister Moo said:


> This is one of the all-time great threads. Special thanks again to Vox31. He appears to have wandered off but all y'all should give his RG a bump. :tu


This is/was definately a great idea. I don't guess I'd ever looked at it. I thought it was the the old cellar picture thread. I don't have a good enough camera to play here, but some of these pics are amazing and I hope guys keep it up. It is neat to have a place you can see tin presentation of something you may be interested in before you make a purchase. :clap2:


----------



## commonsenseman

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

J.F. Germain - Uncle Tom's Smoking Mixture


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

I wanted to take this opportunity to thank *Darien/woops *for taking the time to Update this thread. Not only did he add several tobaccos to the original list (see 1st post), but he also put in page numbers next to each tobacco, so you can find them with ease in the thread.

Thanks for taking the time to make these improvements Darien!!!


----------



## ultramag

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Fribourg & Treyer Cut Blended Plug


----------



## Mister Moo

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



ultramag said:


> Fribourg & Treyer Cut Blended Plug


And here I was hoping for detail photos and action video of exploding poisonous GLP Filmore.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/269112-mold-plume-sugar.html#post2868843


----------



## IHT

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

i would say "great minds think alike", chad, but since it's the two of us, we'll settle for _mediocre_ minds. was coming here to post a photo of a tobacco you can't find anything about on the interwebs, we should get Al Gore on this, pronto!

*Levin Pipes International Gorgorath* - made by McClellands a long while back for Mr. Levin. tin doesn't have a date, but i'm pretty sure it's around 90-92 timeframe.
THIS is the tobacco that makes me say "phooey" to all the other American blenders that won't make a "curly cut" tobacco!!

















edit: smoked tonight in my ClubStogie Mark Tinsky forum pipe


----------



## WWhermit

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

That looks incredible IHT!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## eyesack

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Cube Cut looks like pancetta in a fry pan!  lol


----------



## Mante

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



eyesack said:


> Cube Cut looks like pancetta in a fry pan!  lol


Uncle Tom's looks like fried rice! LOL. J/K guys, enjoy your tabac however you like.


----------



## eyesack

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

You guys eat some weird lookin flied lice down in Oz, huh.

lolol! Nah, it does look like fried rice!


----------



## shuckins

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

haven't seen this warning before:


----------



## Jack Straw

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

:lol:


----------



## IHT

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

odd... i can't find a couple pictures i _know_ i posted in this thread. hell, i linked to this thread from another website just so i could find the photo, and now it's not listed in the tobaccos on page 1 and i can't find it in here. ah well.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

*Robert McConnell Folded Flake*


----------



## IHT

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

*Bells Three Nuns (from the early 90s):*


----------



## commonsenseman

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

The 3 nuns looks like brown jalapeno peppers! Absolutely delicous looking!

I bet it's fantastic after almost 20 years eh?


----------



## Juicestain

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Been lurking around this side of the forum thinking of trying a pipe and damn if this thread isn't pushing me hard in that direction. Awesome post's guys:thumb:


----------



## Mad Hatter

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



shuckins said:


> haven't seen this warning before:


No, no, no...... they got smoking confused with jerking off :crazy: Geez!!!


----------



## Mister Moo

*Belgian Semois - Reserve du Patron by Vincent MANIL*

Removed from original paper/foil wrapper, rehydrated and stored in Reiner 100g can.










"MOO spelled up-side-down and backwards is OOW"

Nice, Joe. Nice.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

*F&T Vintage:* hopefully they load. i can't add them as attachments, i've been over the limit for attachments for about 5 yrs now.


----------



## Juicestain

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

*Davidoff Scottish Mixture

















*


----------



## shuckins

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

got this in the mail today from my friend in england.
it's called anniversary 180:


----------



## Juicestain

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

^^^ I love the warning label on that one.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

this is for the *A&C Petersen Caledonian Original Navy Cut Melange #499* on the left:


----------



## Mister Moo

*MacBaren Navy Flake 50g tin*

The old 50g tin, left; flake below.


----------



## Mister Moo

*Edgeworth Ready Rubbed - 14oz can*


----------



## shuckins

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

one of my friends in england sent me this.
it's called "pig tail"
ever heard of it,or tried it?


----------



## commonsenseman

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



shuckins said:


> one of my friends in england sent me this.
> it's called "pig tail"
> ever heard of it,or tried it?


Never, looks pretty cool though.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

just looks like part of a "rope" to me.


----------



## commonsenseman

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*




























It has crystals all over. Delicious! :dr


----------



## teedles915

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



shuckins said:


> one of my friends in england sent me this.
> it's called "pig tail"
> ever heard of it,or tried it?


Looks a lot like Black Irish X to me.


----------



## Contrabass Bry

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Jeff,

I'm such a sucker for McC virginias! Looks scrumptious!

Here is some McConnell's Scottish Cake:









crop:









McClelland Virginia #24:









crop:


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Finally got my Peterson 7 tin sampler from pipesandcigars.com I tried the sunset breeze and found it almost to sweet, can't wait to try the others though.


----------



## Mister Moo

*Butera Esoterica Dorchester*

Matured Virginia with Louisiana perique - tin in photo is 3-years old.


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Baccy I just got today.

Reigles Blend Georgian Cream

Reigles Blend Harvest Cut Flake

Reigles Blend Gingerbread


----------



## commonsenseman

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Very nice pics all!


----------



## indigosmoke

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

C&D Safe Harbor Flake

_The sea is a bewitching mistress, beautiful but always unpredictable and apt to turn stormy at a moment's notice. Those who have experienced her tempests know what a blessing it is to drop anchor in a safe harbor after a troubled and storm filled day. We invite you to add to the enjoyment of finding a safe harbor with a bowlful of this Burley flake reminiscent of a lost American classic._










Interesting presentation when you open the tin:










While it's called a flake when you open the paper wrapping it crumbles into almost a ribbon cut:










Link to Reviews: Cornell & Diehl - Safe Harbor Flake pipe tobacco reviews


----------



## Jack Straw

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

I like that presentation. Makes you want to put it in your breast pocket and load a pinch every now and then throughout the day.

Edit - Just noticed it's scotch taped, not folded up. Nevermind.


----------



## MarkC

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

So what's it taste like? I've always skipped over that blend because I don't know what a bewitching sea mistress tastes like. Salty, I'd guess...


----------



## indigosmoke

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



MarkC said:


> So what's it taste like? I've always skipped over that blend because I don't know what a bewitching sea mistress tastes like. Salty, I'd guess...


Mark, you crack me up!

It's definitely an aromatic, which is why I think the reviews on TR are so negative. Much like Classic Burley Kake, I think those who try it and think they are getting a straight burley blend are disappointed.

The casing is heavy and unique. A blend of rum and blueberries with occasionally a touch of a malt like essence (which does almost give it a salty tang) is the only way I can think to describe it. A love it or hate it blend if ever their was one. I can't think of anything I've tried that's quite like it. I kind of reminds me of After Hours Flake (the rum flavor) but there are more flavors here than just rum or perhaps it's just the way it's prepared. It's not bad but I doubt I'll be buying another tin. On the other hand, Classic Burley Kake, Autumn Evening and Vanilla Flake are the only true aros that have made it into my rotation (after trying dozens of them) so true aro fans should take my recommendations with a grain of salt.

If anyone would like a sample just PM me and I'll send one along.

Edit: I've just had my second bowl. I must admit it is growing on me. The overriding impression I get is blueberries! I like blueberries so this is a positive for me. It comes through in the tin aroma and room note and leaves a fairly strong blueberry taste for a while after you smoke.


----------



## Habanolover

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

McClelland 3Oaks


----------



## dieubussy

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



Vox3l said:


> I'm glad to see this played out! Nobody had posted in the last thread for a while and I didn't want to start a new one!
> 
> Here's Escudo, as posted in the first thread.


These are lovely pictures. Indeed the word Escudo brings me back some fond memories of our old Portuguese currency. Having none in stock here, I feel like filling my pipe with the closest thing I have, Bull's Eye from Orlik.


----------



## shuckins

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

just got these today from one of my british friends, who picked them up while vacationing in germany


----------



## SmoknTaz

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



shuckins said:


> just got these today from one of my british friends, who picked them up while vacationing in germany


What a great friend :tu


----------



## mrsmitty

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Just came in today.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

All the tobaccos w/ their corresponding pages have been updated in the first post of the thread.

*Thanks for all the contributions, guys!*


----------



## commonsenseman

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Samuel Gawith Kendal Plug


----------



## Hermit

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Mmmm...Brownies.


----------



## dieubussy

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

You know, when I see plug tobaccos like that I get that mixed feeling: should I slice it and put it on my pipe? Or should I put it in a plate, cover it with whipped cream, a sprinkle of cinnamon and a glazed red cherry on top?


----------



## kvv098

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



dieubussy said:


> You know, when I see plug tobaccos like that I get that mixed feeling: should I slice it and put it on my pipe? Or should I put it in a plate, cover it with whipped cream, a sprinkle of cinnamon and a glazed red cherry on top?


You should try it. You newer know if you don't try. Just don't blame me...


----------



## dieubussy

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



kvv098 said:


> You should try it. You newer know if you don't try. Just don't blame me...


I'd probably die from all the nicotine content ingested. So I stick to brownies on the plate and plug tobaccos in the bowl. Cheers!


----------



## WWhermit

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



commonsenseman said:


> Samuel Gawith Kendal Plug


That is such a lovely picture! I want one! or two...or three....

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



commonsenseman said:


> Samuel Gawith Kendal Plug


Sooo, how was it? Anywhere close to as good as it looks? Inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## commonsenseman

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

I thought it was pretty good, only had one bowl so far though. I bought a 1lb brick (awesome sight, if you've never seen one before) & jarred up all of it except for one bowls' worth. Based on that one bowl, I'm tempted to buy more. ipe:


----------



## manny816

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

UPS just delivered this today. I have already smoked my first bowl in a Savinelli Tobacco Grain Freehand. Looking forward to my next bowl.


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Got this in the mail today.
Sutliff Private Stock Maple Street.

Its from the Atladis free sample site. Sorry, I can't find the link anymore. I requested it a few months back and it came in today. I was a kid in candy store when I saw I had a package; and free pipe baccy...... can't complain there.

















I haven't opened the seal yet, but it smells quite nice from what I can smell.


----------



## KickinItInSD

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Found it, had to go through a huge Q/A thing though just to get this link.

Pipe Show Online - now at www.PipeShowOnline.com


----------



## Fritzchen

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

OK Guys,

I know that the quality of the photo is junk. My Dingleberry wont do any better.

This blurred vision is of an approximately 2 yr old SG Chocolate Flake, respelendent with delicious white crystals. Compared with a sample I took from a recently jarred bulk shipment, this aged stuff is STUPID GOOD!


----------



## Fritzchen

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Here is a picture of a 1lb SG 'Grousemoor' plug.


----------



## commonsenseman

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

That Chocolate Flake looks awesome!


----------



## Abraxas

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Just somethig i found laying around.

*Peterson - University Flake*



*Gawith & Hoggarth Co. - Dark Plug (unscented)*



*Gawith Hoggarth & Co - Black Pigtail*



*Samuel Gawith - Navy Flake*


----------



## Jack Straw

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Gawith & Hoggarth Co. Dark Flake Scented




























Esoterica Tobacciana Dunbar


----------



## Jack Straw

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Dunhill Royal Yacht Mixture


----------



## El Gringo

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

All that Penzance... I got a little woozie for a minute.
One of these days I'm gonna luck out and come across a site that does not have the words 'Out of Stock' next to it.


----------



## Garin

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Here is Tambolaka, cut straight from the stick. Peel apart, pack, and enjoy!


----------



## Mister Moo

*Former's Straight Grain Flake*

Former's Straight Grain Flake - no virginia/perique flake easier to smoke.


----------



## timothy.ll

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Here's a couple that have yet to be shown... Both are fantastic!

Balkan Sasieni



















Reviews: Balkan Sasieni - Balkan Sasieni pipe tobacco reviews

Esoterica Margate



















Reviews: Esoterica Tobacciana - Margate pipe tobacco reviews

Timothy


----------



## ruralhipster

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

MacBaren Vanilla Flake


----------



## WWhermit

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



ruralhipster said:


> MacBaren Vanilla Flake


I've never tried the stuff, but I gotta say that's one of the best shots I've seen!!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## dbreazeale

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Here's some plumed out Samuel Gawith St. James flake.


----------



## laloin

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

that SG flake looks yummy, how long did you age it for?
troy


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Nothing fancy, but my first true pipe tobacco purchase. I had some samples from other great BOTL and just went on a whim and got an ounce of Tinderbox's Black Russian from the clerk's suggestions.


----------



## EvoFX

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



thebayratt said:


> Nothing fancy, but my first true pipe tobacco purchase. I had some samples from other great BOTL and just went on a whim and got an ounce of Tinderbox's Black Russian from the clerk's suggestions.


shut up, were you in palm springs also? just purchased snowflake and midnight. both start good but end pretty rough haha


----------



## dbreazeale

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



laloin said:


> that SG flake looks yummy, how long did you age it for?
> troy


Troy, The package arrived on Thursday morning at 9am and it aged in the box on my couch until I got home and opened it at 3pm that afternoon. :eyebrows: I have no idea how long the retailer had it in their stock.


----------



## shannensmall

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

That SG flake looks awesome!


----------



## Abraxas

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

sam gawiths 1792

Flickr: cfb08dc2714c437bc76cd1331975162c's Photostream


----------



## teedles915

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



Abraxas said:


> sam gawiths 1792
> 
> Flickr: cfb08dc2714c437bc76cd1331975162c's Photostream


Here you go Bro.


----------



## Abraxas

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

I smoked that flake just this morning. It was way too late to smoke that stuff last night, it took mee several hours to take and produce that picture, i'm just learning this new technique. BUT Before i wen't to bed i stuffed it into my small bowled pipe which is devoted to lakeland blends.

So..

The tobacco had been in the pipe for good 8 hours berfore first light. I have a good 45 minute walk to work so i have time for a satisfying pipeful. The taste was strong but not anyway disturbing. Lots of smoke, no bite. Virginians and kentucky maybe. Strong good stuff.

It was my first time smoking this stuff.


----------



## Mr. Moustache

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

This is my first post as a newly registered user at puff.com and I would like to ring it in with a picture of my own. I noticed another fan of one of my favorite pipe tobaccos McClelland's Christmas Cheer.

forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=54032&stc=1&d=1295778350

Apparently I am unable to post images until I have posted 30 messages I will come back when I have that ability.


----------



## Mr. Moustache

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Huh well how bout that it looks like it posted the image in the thumbnails section anyway.


----------



## tobacmon

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



Mr. Moustache said:


> This is my first post as a newly registered user at puff.com and I would like to ring it in with a picture of my own. I noticed another fan of one of my favorite pipe tobaccos McClelland's Christmas Cheer.
> 
> forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=54032&stc=1&d=1295778350
> 
> Apparently I am unable to post images until I have posted 30 messages I will come back when I have that ability.


HAVE TRIED THE Christmas cheer FROM 09 AND REALLY ENJOY THIS STUFF--ANYONE LIKE OTHER YEARS?

Sorry about the caps Lock!


----------



## Mr. Moustache

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

I think my favorite was 07 but then again that was the first tin I bought. I have also just picked up a tin of 2010 Christmas cheer and it is every bit as astounding as last years


----------



## Mr. Moustache

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



Mr. Moustache said:


> This is my first post as a newly registered user at puff.com and I would like to ring it in with a picture of my own. I noticed another fan of one of my favorite pipe tobaccos McClelland's Christmas Cheer.


Ok so I finally reached 30 post so here is my picture:


----------



## Cadillac

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*


----------



## Cadillac

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*


----------



## El Gringo

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Some 5 yr old stuff. Though I'm not the best at pics.


----------



## drastic_quench

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

G.L. Pease - Jackknife Plug

I've cut some thicker broken flake and thinner whole flakes.


----------



## Cadillac

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Nice pic!

Nice blade too.


----------



## JHCsci

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Just got my order from Cup o' Joe and Smoking Pipes. I really do love Penzance and not just hoarding it. I got a single tin a few months ago and just fell in love with it.


----------



## VFD421

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*










Dan Tobacco - Hamborger Veermaster pipe tobacco reviews


----------



## User Name

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

that looks great


----------



## commonsenseman

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Ah, so that's what the infamous "Beermaster" looks like eh?


----------



## VFD421

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



User Name said:


> that looks great


It also smokes great, to me at least p



commonsenseman said:


> Ah, so that's what the infamous "Beermaster" looks like eh?


Yes, there it is. I am glad I tried this again, good stuff.


----------



## Firedawg

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Ok that seals it! I am adding that on my next TAD list. Nice pic

+RG


----------



## VFD421

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



Firedawg said:


> Ok that seals it! I am adding that on my next TAD list. Nice pic
> 
> +RG


Thanks for the +RG. I just noticed this was pictured before on page 6 by Mr. Moo. Sorry for the duplicate, somehow missed it when i looked, darn bifocals.


----------



## Jack Straw

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Reiner Long Golden Flake.










They don't call it long fer nuthin'.










And the money shot.


----------



## Zfog

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

That is just beautiful!


----------



## Hermit

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Nice lookin' flake.


----------



## shannensmall

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

wow that is just amazing!


----------



## User Name

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Either that's a huge flake, or you have abnormally small arms.


----------



## laloin

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

that Reiner LGF looks yummy. too bad none of the venders have it in stock atm
troy


----------



## RJpuffs

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



laloin said:


> that Reiner LGF looks yummy. too bad none of the venders have it in stock atm
> troy


SmokingPipes does have it (46 tins in stock, no less):
Reiner Long Golden Flake (Blend No. 71) 100g Tobaccos at Smoking Pipes .com

JackStraw and anyone else that pops a tin - you should cut the absurdly long flakes into "human" size immediately after opening the tin. After a few hours, the flake starts to harden up and besides becoming impossible to remove from the tin (uncoiling), it also falls apart when slicing. Open tin, remove coils gingerly, cut with scissors into desired dimensions. Place back into tin, these "paint cans" are airtight if you bang them shut. Yeah, save the empties too, they are great for storing other baccy.


----------



## VFD421

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Astleys No 44 Dark Virginia Flake










Astley's - No.44 Dark Virginia Flake pipe tobacco reviews


----------



## VFD421

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Cornell & Diehl, Exhausted Rooster

Flake of Virginias dark fired burley and a dash of Perique.










Cornell & Diehl - Exhausted Rooster pipe tobacco reviews


----------



## RJpuffs

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



VFD421 said:


> Cornell & Diehl, Exhausted Rooster
> 
> Flake of Virginias dark fired burley and a dash of Perique.


Wow your Rooster had intact flakes? All I have ever seen are "broken" flake. Unless you pieced them together and glued them for the photo :third:


----------



## mugwump

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



RJpuffs said:


> Wow your Rooster had intact flakes? All I have ever seen are "broken" flake. Unless you pieced them together and glued them for the photo :third:


That's what I was thinking too. It sure looks nice with intact flakes.


----------



## VFD421

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



RJpuffs said:


> Wow your Rooster had intact flakes? All I have ever seen are "broken" flake. Unless you pieced them together and glued them for the photo :third:





mugwump said:


> That's what I was thinking too. It sure looks nice with intact flakes.


There is an honest to goodness B&M that actually opened up in this small town :jaw:, they don't have much but are just now getting a few tins in. So this tin wasn't punted onto my porch by the delivery guy. Maybe that's why?


----------



## shannensmall

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



VFD421 said:


> There is an honest to goodness B&M that actually opened up in this small town :jaw:, they don't have much but are just now getting a few tins in. So this tin wasn't punted onto my porch by the delivery guy. Maybe that's why?


From the looks of it, C&D shorted you any beetles. I would send them a strongly worded email.:spank:


----------



## Xodar

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

That exhausted rooster looks so tasty I just ordered a tin. Nice presentation on the picture.
I also noticed that Smokingpipes had the Stokkebye luxury's back in stock if anyone else has been looking for them.


----------



## bierundtabak

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

My tin of exhausted rooster came from smokingpipes in the mail, pretty much all flakes intact. Maybe I got lucky. It's a pretty tasty blend, although so far I havent been able to dig tobaccos with perique, imma keep trying though just in case.


----------



## Mister Moo

*Erinmore Flake*

Here is Erinmore Flake as presented in the tin. It is cut the short way in a narrow tin, it's moist, peachy-smelling and ready to smoke. I wish I could include the aroma.


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: Erinmore Flake*



Mister Moo said:


> Here is Erinmore Flake as presented in the tin. It is cut the short way in a narrow tin, it's moist, peachy-smelling and ready to smoke. I wish I could include the aroma.


Wow, that's gorgeous! I've got a tin of that on the way!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

I cant be on this thread anymore, I'm getting more and more jealous as the pages go by. Lovely pictures!


----------



## JHCsci

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Just arrived today. One of my favorites. Time to cellar for a few years. Yum.


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



JHCsci said:


> Just arrived today. One of my favorites. Time to cellar for a few years. Yum.


That looks delicious. I jarred up a box of Sg chocolate flake earlier this week, and it smelled and tasted incredible.


----------



## FlimFlammery

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

It's Sam Gawith day here at the chateau with a little Samovar tag along.


----------



## laloin

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



FlimFlammery said:


> It's Sam Gawith day here at the chateau with a little Samovar tag along.


I'm seriouly jealous of you bah I missed the boat on SG blends again grrrrrrr
troy


----------



## KBibbs

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



FlimFlammery said:


> It's Sam Gawith day here at the chateau with a little Samovar tag along.


Is the 1792 always a flake? Also, is squadron leader? Lastly, how does FVF compare to say Orlik Golden sliced? 
I know these have probably all been asked before but I figured I'd throw it out there seeing as you just posted all these. :noidea:


----------



## Mister Moo

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



KBibbs said:


> Is the 1792 always a flake?


 Tis.



> Also, is squadron leader?


 Tisn't.



> Lastly, how does FVF compare to say Orlik Golden sliced? :noidea:


Twon't, other than they're both flakes. One is dark and brooding while the other is bright and cheerful.


----------



## FlimFlammery

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



KBibbs said:


> Is the 1792 always a flake? Also, is squadron leader? Lastly, how does FVF compare to say Orlik Golden sliced?
> I know these have probably all been asked before but I figured I'd throw it out there seeing as you just posted all these. :noidea:


1792 is only available in flake. SG makes a Full Virginia Plug but it's not usually available stateside as far as I can tell. Squadron Leader only comes in a ribbon cut.

To me, FVF has bit smoother, richer sweetness to it than OGS, which is more grassy/hay with a bit of tangyness. Both are good flakes in my book though.


----------



## KBibbs

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



Mister Moo said:


> Tis.
> 
> Tisn't.
> 
> Twon't, other than they're both flakes. One is dark and brooding while the other is bright and cheerful.


Love the language in this. Made me laugh.



FlimFlammery said:


> 1792 is only available in flake. SG makes a Full Virginia Plug but it's not usually available stateside as far as I can tell. Squadron Leader only comes in a ribbon cut.
> 
> To me, FVF has bit smoother, richer sweetness to it than OGS, which is more grassy/hay with a bit of tangyness. Both are good flakes in my book though.


And 1792 and SL are both englishes? I've heard of all of these a lot but never tried any. My local tobacconist only stocks a few bulk PS blends, and none of the flakes


----------



## owaindav

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



KBibbs said:


> Love the language in this. Made me laugh.
> 
> And 1792 and SL are both englishes? I've heard of all of these a lot but never tried any. My local tobacconist only stocks a few bulk PS blends, and none of the flakes


I don't believe 1792 is considered an english is it? I could very well be wrong. commonsenseman is my resident 1792 grognard so maybe he'll take time out of his busy day to answer if someone else doesn't beat him to it.


----------



## Mister Moo

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



KBibbs said:


> Love the language in this. Made me laugh. And 1792 and SL are both englishes?


Try this to get your feet on the ground: Ouellette's Tobacco Types/Descriptions;

and then try this: www.tobaccoreviews.com when you need to fill in the blanks;

and then try this for almost everything else: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/240173-ask-pipe-guy.html because these questions are wandering pretty far from "Take a Picture of You Tobacco."


----------



## CWL

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Samuel Gawith Cob Plug. It is the solid version of 1792 Flake. This is 1lb of it being cut into 4 oz. chunks for jarring.










Samuel Gawith - Cob Plug pipe tobacco reviews


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Wow, those are sum tasty solid chunks!


----------



## Firedawg

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



CWL said:


> Samuel Gawith Cob Plug. It is the solid version of 1792 Flake. This is 1lb of it being cut into 4 oz. chunks for jarring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samuel Gawith - Cob Plug pipe tobacco reviews


omg that just made me hungry! Cant wait till GL pease comes out with their next plug.


----------



## BrewShooter

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



CWL said:


> Samuel Gawith Cob Plug. It is the solid version of 1792 Flake. This is 1lb of it being cut into 4 oz. chunks for jarring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samuel Gawith - Cob Plug pipe tobacco reviews


WOW!!!!! :bounce:


----------



## Garin

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Honestly? This is the thread that I am *most* excited to see (by far) when there are new posts. What is so viscerally appealing about all this tobacco?

On slow days, I've been known to go right back to page 1 and visit them all again, just to lock in the memories.

That cob plug looks awesome!


----------



## dbreazeale

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

mmmmm...those SG plugs are a thing of beauty!


----------



## ChrisD

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Wow, this is an amazing thread! I just read through the whole thing, and my TAD list multiplied lol


----------



## Sblumberjack

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

I am trying my first tin tobacco. I've always smoked more aromatic bulk tobacco from places like Up in Smoke and Tender Box. I was a little suprised at how expensive it was though, $18 for a 50g tin, is that about right?

Loved the smoke. It was so different from what I've been used to but I enjoyed it with some whiskey. All in all a good day off.


----------



## CWL

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Just opened bag of Penzance showing the crystalization.


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Not a pipe smoker at all, but some nice looking tobacco here!


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



Evonnida said:


> Not a pipe smoker at all, but some nice looking tobacco here!


Right?

This thread is what pushed me to start.


----------



## drastic_quench

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

This was purchased in England. The US tins look different.

















Good stuff. Extremely refined, yet tasty.


----------



## komakino

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Great colors in that tin - makes me want to light up a pipe right now.


----------



## Zfog

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

GL Pease Triple Play


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Nice looking tobacco there Zach, looks awesome!


----------



## Sblumberjack

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



Zfog said:


> GL Pease Triple Play


looks like a brownie


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Some Estate/Store Sale Old tin of Plum cake, and two, (getting started) gifts.


----------



## SmoknTaz

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



CWL said:


> Just opened bag of Penzance showing the crystalization.


 That looks absolutely devine! :hungry:


----------



## shuckins

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

got this today from a friend in england.
thought it was a funny warning pic...lol


----------



## Rock31

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

ROFL! Best warning label ever.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

C&D's Briar Fox comes as a hunk of cake. Nice medium-bodied virginia blend.


----------



## commonsenseman

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

TJ, that's beautiful!


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



shuckins said:


> got this today from a friend in england.
> thought it was a funny warning pic...lol


:hmm:........*Well,.........You can bet I'm gonna stay Away from that Capstan! *:doh: :tsk:

..Wouldn't wanna be grabbin a guitar........ Sittin around in a circle singin!...Viva!......._.Viva!_........VIAGRA!!......._Prematurely!_ :lol:


----------



## Mister Moo

*Edgeworth Sliced*

Edgeworth Sliced (Flake) 1999 - oldie but goodie.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



Diodon nepheligina said:


> C&D's Briar Fox comes as a hunk of cake. Nice medium-bodied virginia blend.


:hungry:


----------



## italiansmoker

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Great pics all!!!


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

I don't know if I can even try it! :doh:....Cuz It nearly knocks me out just Sniffing it!! :faint:


----------



## laloin

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



68 Lotus said:


> I don't know if I can even try it! :doh:....Cuz It nearly knocks me out just Sniffing it!! :faint:


that looks yummy, go on smoke it, worse case you don't like it. someone here will trade ya something for it hehehhe
troy


----------



## italiansmoker

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Before I paralyze this thread with all my tobacco pics (more than 150 and counting) I think there is better to post a link to my opened tins and bulk tobacco (coming soon) Gallery. Enjoy!

Brando's Tobacco Gallery


----------



## commonsenseman

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Whoa, beautiful pics Luigi!


----------



## Troutman22

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Moo that Edgeworth looks fantastic!!


----------



## Firedawg

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Luigi you are my new hero! Thanks so much for sharing those pics.


----------



## Xodar

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

That is a truly awesome library Luigi!


----------



## SmoknTaz

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



italiansmoker said:


> Before I paralyze this thread with all my tobacco pics (more than 150 and counting) I think there is better to post a link to my opened tins and bulk tobacco (coming soon) Gallery. Enjoy!
> 
> Brando's Tobacco Gallery


 That's a fantastic catalog Luigi! Great visual reference. Bookmarked and looking forward to the bulks. :tu


----------



## italiansmoker

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

I updated my opened and bulk tobaccos Gallery, there are 283 pics in it now! Some tin/bulk description is still missing, I will complete asap. Here is the link:

Luigi's Tobacco Gallery

Enjoy!


----------



## DanR

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



italiansmoker said:


> I updated my opened and bulk tobaccos Gallery, there are 283 pics in it now! Some tin/bulk description is still missing, I will complete asap. Here is the link:
> 
> Luigi's Tobacco Gallery
> 
> Enjoy!


Geez Luigi, my TAD is hard enough to control without all those beautiful pictures!!!

That's a great collection (and will now be a regular reference for me). Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## DSturg369

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Thanks for sharing Luigi, and everyone else too... Great pics! :tu


----------



## italiansmoker

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



DanR said:


> Geez Luigi, my TAD is hard enough to control without all those beautiful pictures!!! That's a great collection (and will now be a regular reference for me). Thanks for sharing it.


The only event that fixed my unconscious TAD was the recent pregnancy of my wife, a little _bambina _is coming and I will be dad for the very first time at my 40! I promised I will not buy tobacco for a couple of years but I'm not sure I will keep the promise!

There was some time I would to post something here, in fact my english don't let me to express myself as good as I wish to or at least at the same as I'm thinking to.

These Gallery is about the opened tins and bulk tobaccos in my collection, I think I will not open more till I finish some of them... (400+ tins waitings better times to). I'm glad you all liked my pics as much I got fun to build these Gallery. The point is to share knowledge and learn from each other!


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



italiansmoker said:


> The only event that fixed my unconscious TAD was the recent pregnancy of my wife, a little _bambina _is coming and I will be dad for the very first time at my 40! I promised I will not buy tobacco for a couple of years but I'm not sure I will keep the promise!


Well, you can still get new/more baccy and don't have to break your promise if you receive it as birthday/christimas gifts and through trades. :biggrin:

Congratulations on being a future dad!


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Why were my pics and post removed?


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Erich,

This thread is intended for pictures of individual tobaccos, either in tins or in bulk. Yours was a picture of your collection of tobaccos.

Here's a thread better devoted to this: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...0901-photos-your-baccy-cellar-collection.html


----------



## Evonnida

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



Blaylock said:


> Erich,
> 
> This thread is intended for pictures of individual tobaccos, either in tins or in bulk. Yours was a picture of your collection of tobaccos.
> 
> Here's a thread better devoted to this: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...0901-photos-your-baccy-cellar-collection.html


Ooops!! Thanks Dave, sorry about that and thanks for the correct link!


----------



## nate560

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

I know that there has been many pictures of Escudo but I wanted to show this one. Cracked it yesterday and noticed how much darker it is then a newer tin this tin is from 2004 and it smokes as good as it looks.
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/121/6142011026.jpg/


----------



## 68 Lotus

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



Blaylock said:


> Erich,
> 
> This thread is intended for pictures of individual tobaccos, either in tins or in bulk. Yours was a picture of your collection of tobaccos.
> 
> Here's a thread better devoted to this: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...0901-photos-your-baccy-cellar-collection.html


I didn't see the


> *intended for pictures of individual tobaccos*


 either!?...:doh:

You might want to delete my post also!...#351 on page 24 I think..Cuz I just read the Title and posted up! :lol:


----------



## DanR

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

My latest TAD order arrived today!!


----------



## italiansmoker

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Fantastic view Dan, thanks.


----------



## commonsenseman

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Holy Flaming Crap, it's.....it's....beautiful :bawling:


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Have you ever seen a dog sniffing the grass/ground for an inordinate amount of time, only to suddenly flop over and start rolling in whatever it was smelling???...woof, woof...:mrgreen:


----------



## Katharsis

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Escudo. Coincidentally, I'm smoking that right now. Still on my first tin, but during this smoke I'm finally starting to see why people like it so much. It's growing on me -- and it's also one of the only really good blends that's sold locally that I know of.

Also, yes, the FVF DOES look that good. Got mine in last night.


----------



## z0diac

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



DanR said:


> My latest TAD order arrived today!!












Probably my favorite pipe tobacco to date. I've been on a cigar kick as of late, but after seeing your shots, I could really go for a bowl of 1792 right now...


----------



## Mister Moo

*Samuel Gawith Commonwealth*

Described at tobaccoreviews.com as "broken flake" in the description. I find ribbon, not broken flake.

Not at all a tongue-burner but not the best rookie blend, either. This is one english blend I'm glad I _did not_ try when first starting out with a pipe; and I am doubly glad I did try it years later with a background in how the range of english blends can present themselves in different pipes. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## thebayratt

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Just got these two tins in. Got an order for some Navy Fake and another tin of SL.


----------



## Mister Moo

*Condor*

Condor: soapy/lavender VA flake. It grew on me quickly.


----------



## italiansmoker

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

I really enjoy english OTC tobaccos. Condor, St.Bruno, etc... Can't live without them in my weekly rotation!


----------



## quo155

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

My little stash of pipe tobacco. I just recently moved...and have yet to be able to locate my actual pipes and stand!?!?

As I mentioned on another thread, I am not necessarily new to pipe smoking (been smoking a pipe on and off for over 16 years) but I have never really put much into it...until now...when i can't even find my pipes...and I am dying to smoke one! But, that's OK, the search continues!!!

Here is what I have thus far. The baggie in the top tray is a blend from one of my local B&M's that is called _"campfire"_, it is about six months old. All of the _Jamestowne Tradition_ packs are at least 5+ years old (still moist), the _Maple Street_ tin is about a year old (still moist), and the _Madeira Gold_ packs are around 60+ years old (seriously, I got them from an estate sale and were included in an unopened "Pipe starter kit" from the early 50's...needs a little moisture!).

Any comments, suggestions, etc. are requested!


----------



## gentimmy

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

what's your RH at, Tommy?


----------



## CWL

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

I just received my part of a trade with Luigi aka italiansmoker, and he is definitely one class act btw!

Here is a tin of Edgeworth Sliced, estimated tin date 2003. Plan on sampling some as soon as I finish this post!


----------



## quo155

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



gentimmy said:


> what's your RH at, Tommy?


Sorry...I just saw your question...

The RH stays right around 65-67% in this humidor. The analog is never right and there for "looks". I use multiple digital hygrometers and test these often...however, I have not spent much time studying where my pipe tobac RH should be...or even if it OK for the tobac to be in a humidor.

I have decided recently to get more into pipe smoking...and so I know I have a lot of studying to do...as I begin my expansion on the pipe side...

Any help, or suggestions would be greatly apprecieted...


----------



## CWL

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Hey quo155, just noticed your discussion. You don't need that high of a moisture level for pipe tobacco, it depends, but most baccy should be about 1/2 of your 65% RH levels.

Also, if you plan on keeping cigars in that humidor, you shouldn't put pipe baccy in it at all as the cedar will absorb scents and flavors and possibly transfer them to your cigars. I do use a humidor for some pipe tobacco, but it is dedicated for pipe baccy only.

The best thing to do for the tobacco is to seal them inside mason jars that you can get for cheap at your local HW store or Target.


----------



## quo155

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



CWL said:


> Hey quo155, just noticed your discussion. You don't need that high of a moisture level for pipe tobacco, it depends, but most baccy should be about 1/2 of your 65% RH levels.
> 
> Also, if you plan on keeping cigars in that humidor, you shouldn't put pipe baccy in it at all as the cedar will absorb scents and flavors and possibly transfer them to your cigars. I do use a humidor for some pipe tobacco, but it is dedicated for pipe baccy only.
> 
> The best thing to do for the tobacco is to seal them inside mason jars that you can get for cheap at your local HW store or Target.


Thanks for the advice! Yes, this is a dedicated pipe tobac humidor. I have one just like it for infused cigars...and a wineador for my cigars.

I was not sure what the RH needed to be...and have always kept them around 65. I am considering getting some Mason Jars...for sure!


----------



## gentimmy

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*


----------



## JuanOrez

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Some 2010 Christmas Cheer and my Boswell nosewarmer. :banana:


----------



## Mister Moo

*Mick McQuaid Plug*

About as hard as stale fudge - slices neat and thin with a sharp pocketknife.


----------



## JuanOrez

*Re: Mick McQuid Plug*



Mister Moo said:


> About as hard as stale fudge - slices neat and thin with a sharp pocketknife.


This looks delicious. Can a guy find this plug in the US?


----------



## Mister Moo

*Re: Mick McQuid Plug*



JuanOrez said:


> This looks delicious. Can a guy find this plug in the US?


A guy might do well swapping some OTC burley with a friend in the UK who can't buy Carter Hall. That, or have a friend who visits the UK bring a few plugs back for you. :dunno:


----------



## Nick S.

*Re: Mick McQuid Plug*



Mister Moo said:


> About as hard as stale fudge - slices neat and thin with a sharp pocketknife.


Looks like it has some mold growing on it, or am I seeing it wrong. What plug is that?


----------



## Mister Moo

*Re: Mick McQuid Plug*



Nick S. said:


> Looks like it has some mold growing on it, or am I seeing it wrong. What plug is that?


Mick McQuaid Plug. That's his smiling little face on the label, I guess.

No mold, Nick - probably a little sugar from the casing or some release powder to free it from sticking to the press.


----------



## ProbateGeek

*Re: Mick McQuid Plug*










It's my lunchtime and I'd seriously like to take a big bite outta that plug!

:biggrin1:


----------



## CWL

*Re: Mick McQuaid Plug*

You can't fool me with your picture! That's a hunk of burnt tri-tip!



Mister Moo said:


> About as hard as stale fudge - slices neat and thin with a sharp pocketknife.


----------



## ProbateGeek

*Re: Mick McQuid Plug*










Just finished lunch and now REALLY wanna take a big bite outta that plug!

:ss


----------



## freestoke

*Re: Mick McQuid Plug*



Mister Moo said:


> Mick McQuaid Plug. That's his smiling little face on the label, I guess.
> 
> No mold, Nick - probably a little sugar from the casing or some release powder to free it from sticking to the press.


Mold wouldn't dare grow on your tobacco, Dan. I just did a search and can find NOBODY who sells a chunk of this stuff that big. I assume you came by it through dark and nefarious means. :spy: (Never mind that they don't sell it over here in any size.) Figures. How do you find this stuff!? Don't give me that, "You can get it in trade for Carter Hall." Yeah, and I can just call somebody in England and trade my Focus for a Bentley.

Just amazing. I'm still trying to get over the ultimate one-upsmanship of that Belgian tobacco. :shock: I fully expect you to come by a half pound sample of something they found during the last shuttle flight, placed into orbit by a little known experiment by Nicolai Tesla. We expect photos.

Jim -- who has never been to DisneyLand or had any weird tobacco to photograph.


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

All these plug tobacco pics made me russel up a pic I'd taken earlier and never posted. (At least I don't remember posting it yet)

Just your run of the mill Jack Knife Plug. One of my favorites.


----------



## ProbateGeek

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Thanks for the new wallpaper!


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Let me know if you want a higher rez. I sized it down for the thread.


----------



## Thirston

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Wow, best JK pic yet! 
Wallpaper it is.


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

This size should be better suited for wallpaper


----------



## ProbateGeek

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



Max_Power said:


> Let me know if you want a higher rez. I sized it down for the thread.


Sure, I'll PM you with my email address.

Can you make it scratch 'n sniff?

:ss


----------



## keen smoke

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Looks good enough to eat.


----------



## Mister Moo

*Peter Stokkebye Villiger "After Dinner"*

Is it a vaper like the label says - or is it a vaperbur like some web sites say - and like it smells when you smoke it? :?:


----------



## freestoke

*Re: Peter Stokkebye Villiger "After Dinner"*



Mister Moo said:


> Is it a vaper like the label says - or is it a vaperbur like some web sites say - and like it smells when you smoke it? :?:


Tobakrevs says that the tin description says, "Mature Flue-cured Virginias spiced with Louisiana Perique for a rich tobacco experience. A flake tobacco made from flue-cured Virginia and aromatic Burley, spiced with Louisiana Perique. The blend has a smooth, complex tobacco taste with an aroma associated with traditional Bali/Dutch tobaccos."

No doubt, Dan has stumbled onto a first run of new labels for the new release, right before they had a last minute change to the description, adding "aromatic Burley", and one of them wound up in the first delivery of labels. Figures. The most mundane tobacco holding turns into a treasure for Dan. Probably worth a fortune, like postage stamps with upside down flags.


----------



## Mister Moo

*Re: Peter Stokkebye Villiger "After Dinner"*



freestoke said:


> ...No doubt, Dan has stumbled onto a first run of new labels for the new release, right before they had a last minute change to the description, adding "aromatic Burley", and one of them wound up in the first delivery of labels...


We shall see. the back label (top) doesn't quite agree with the front label (bottom). If my ship comes in on this one you're in for half the treasure. there. It's on public record.


----------



## freestoke

*Re: Peter Stokkebye Villiger "After Dinner"*



Mister Moo said:


> We shall see. the back label (top) doesn't quite agree with the front label (bottom). If my ship comes in on this one you're in for half the treasure. there. It's on public record.


You're question appears to be answered then! :tu Sorry to get your hopes up, Moo.

Looks a lot like Reiner LGF. You could be the first to review it on tobakrevs! Give us a sneak preview, Dan, how does it smoke?


----------



## Mister Moo

*Re: Peter Stokkebye Villiger "After Dinner"*



freestoke said:


> ...how does it smoke?


http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...e-villiger-1888-after-dinner.html#post3440161


----------



## Nick S.

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Edit: Wrong Thread

Here: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...your-baccy-cellar-collection.html#post3443355


----------



## Nick S.

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Hmm, can't seem to figure out how to get pictures to work... at least I can't see it on my computer...

Edit: Got it figured out...


----------



## keen smoke

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Thought I'd post a few things I have open right now from my cell phone camera.

One of my older tins of Old Gowrie:

View attachment 36752


McClelland Matured Virginia - Navy Cavendish

View attachment 36753


McClelland Matured Virginia - #27

View attachment 36754


View attachment 36755


Park Lane - Red Paramour

View attachment 36756


View attachment 36757


----------



## DanR

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

I love this thread, so I figured I'd better contribute...

I recieved a tin of GL Pease Union Square from RJ Puffs, with a tin date of 2009. I just had to open it, especially considering that it's one of my favorite tobaccos.


----------



## Troutman22

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Just wanted to chime in on how much I dig this thread. Thanks everyone for your pictures. Keep them coming everyone!!


----------



## Max_Power

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Park Lane Tobacconists 2011 Christmas Cake.

I haven't really been a fan of aromatics, but the Christmas blends I picked up at Park Lane have been fantastic. They taste almost as good as they smell, which is amazing.


----------



## Mister Moo

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Wow. Plenty flavor - not a headblower. Sweet and sweet.


----------



## Jlee

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Heres mine too many to list.
View attachment 37308


----------



## Troutman22

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

I get twitchy when this thread isnt on the first page.


----------



## Contrabass Bry

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Although earier in this thread there was some pics of Anni Kake, I thought I'd add some of my own since Russ and the folks at Pipes & Cigars were so accomodating. 4lb brick getting jarred:
View attachment 37647

View attachment 37648

View attachment 37649


As you'll se below, tobacco storage is:
View attachment 37650


SERIOUS BUSINESS!


----------



## ProbateGeek

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



Contrabass Bry said:


> Although earier in this thread there was some pics of Anni Kake, I thought I'd add some of my own since Russ and the folks at Pipes & Cigars were so accomodating. 4lb brick getting jarred:
> 
> View attachment 66132
> 
> View attachment 66133
> 
> View attachment 66134
> 
> 
> As you'll se below, tobacco storage is:
> View attachment 66135
> 
> 
> SERIOUS BUSINESS!


Your attachments don't work, Bryan. You tease. p


----------



## Contrabass Bry

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Working on it. Chalk it up to "user error"...


----------



## WWhermit

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



Contrabass Bry said:


> Working on it. Chalk it up to "user error"...


Bahhh!! And it was Anni Kake too!!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## WWhermit

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



Jlee said:


> Heres mine too many to list.
> View attachment 37308


Jlee, that pic better belongs in the "pic of your tobacco cellar" found here. You'll find some ridiculous cellars there!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## FiveStar

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Jeeeeebus! Yer baccy is in a safe?!?! Put the guns and jewels in that thang! You worried about the Baccy-boogie-man?!?!

That Anny Kake does look tasty though...


----------



## laloin

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

that looks yummy 4 pounds of anniversary kake. mmmmmm
troy


----------



## DanR

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Being that I love SG Navy Flake, which is a Navy Flake with lots of exceptional Latakia mixed in, I was excited to hear that Greg Pease had created a similar monster - I had to have some.










It is quite different than SG Navy Flake. The rum is much stronger, but the Latakia is still very prevalent. The base tobacco is very high quality, which is typical of GLP. This is a great smoke - much better than SG.


----------



## Troutman22

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Here is a tin of 5yr old Wessex Campaign Dark Flake.

View attachment 37870


----------



## Bad Finger

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*


----------



## RupturedDuck

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Shoowee! It looks like those four pipes have their work cut out for them!

RD


----------



## drastic_quench

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

This is the cellar thread.
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...0901-photos-your-baccy-cellar-collection.html


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

When I get some free time, I'm going to peruse the entire thread and edit out some of the "off topic" posts as well as update the tobaccos listed in Post #1. In the meantime, let's keep the future posts geared toward individual tins and tobaccos. Thanks!


----------



## NomoMoMo

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*



Troutman22 said:


> I get twitchy when this thread isnt on the first page.


Fixed that for you.:thumb:


----------



## DanR

McConnell Scottish Cake. This tobacco smells fantastic. I've got some drying out for later tonight. Can't wait!


----------



## Whip-Poor-Whill

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Music City Marketing Black Raspberry. It taste pretty good after it's dried out.


----------



## Whip-Poor-Whill

Hmm, I attached a picture? :dunno:


----------



## laloin

I see your picture


----------



## laloin

DanR said:


> McConnell Scottish Cake. This tobacco smells fantastic. I've got some drying out for later tonight. Can't wait!


Sure doesn't look like cake to me. Looks more like broken flake


----------



## tatubom1

*Re: Mick McQuid Plug*



freestoke said:


> Mold wouldn't dare grow on your tobacco, Dan. I just did a search and can find NOBODY who sells a chunk of this stuff that big. I assume you came by it through dark and nefarious means. :spy: (Never mind that they don't sell it over here in any size.) Figures. How do you find this stuff!? Don't give me that, "You can get it in trade for Carter Hall." Yeah, and I can just call somebody in England and trade my Focus for a Bentley.
> 
> Just amazing. I'm still trying to get over the ultimate one-upsmanship of that Belgian tobacco. :shock: I fully expect you to come by a half pound sample of something they found during the last shuttle flight, placed into orbit by a little known experiment by Nicolai Tesla. We expect photos.
> 
> Jim -- who has never been to DisneyLand or had any weird tobacco to photograph.


Just a FYI this site has it for just under $20 shipped to MD
Plug Tobaccos


----------



## ProbateGeek

A little taste of Penzance:










I know what's for dessert tonight!


----------



## freestoke

*Re: Mick McQuid Plug*



tatubom1 said:


> Just a FYI this site has it for just under $20 shipped to MD
> Plug Tobaccos


Thanks for the info, Christopher! Kinda pricey -- plus, I'd like a plug the size of a small refrigerator, like Mister Moo's. :lol:

BTW, Terry, just how far does that picture extend? I wasn't aware Penzance came in 100 lb. bales. oke:


----------



## Magnificent_Bastard

ProbateGeek said:


> A little taste of Penzance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know what's for dessert tonight!


So _that's_ where it all goes ... :shocked:


----------



## GioPipes

Oh man, I just love seeing all these tobaccos


----------



## ProbateGeek

Magnificent_Bastard said:


> So _that's_ where it all goes ... :shocked:


Hey, now. It's only an 8 oz. bag - after having smoked a few bowls of it though, I think I would not mind at all if I _could have_ purchased more. Very nice stuff, after all.


----------



## Thirston

Finally, more HV!


----------



## Thirston

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Some GH Brown Twist Sliced.


----------



## madirishman

Part of my tobacco/booze cache


----------



## DSturg369

madirishman said:


> Part of my tobacco/booze cache


Very Nice! :tu


----------



## drastic_quench

here is the cellar thread where that picture belongs.
Photos of your Baccy Cellar/Collection

This thread is so people can see tobacco blends out of the tin. Not stash pictures.


----------



## madirishman

Sorry if that was misplaced. This is more ike it. Briar Fox by C&D


----------



## DanR

I'm having my first taste of Patriot Flake. It's a beautiful tobacco, so I had to share...


----------



## ProbateGeek

Thirston said:


> Finally, more HV!


Oh, man. Had to bump this thread for the Veermaster.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Mine



My daughter Lily's!


----------



## Troutman22

We should really change the title of this thread. 



drastic_quench said:


> here is the cellar thread where that picture belongs.
> Photos of your Baccy Cellar/Collection
> 
> This thread is so people can see tobacco blends out of the tin. Not stash pictures.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

madirishman said:


> Part of my tobacco/booze cache


Damn that's nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DanR

McCranies Red Ribbon, tin date 2006.


----------



## Troutman22

Nice Dan - one of my favorites!!


----------



## Thirston

Finally able to get a bit more. Been too loooooong.



















1lb brick of Pirate Kake.


----------



## ProbateGeek

For no money at all, I'd take a big bite out of that...


----------



## DanR

Yummy!


----------



## MarkC

Ah...the 'unknown blend' that rivals HOTW and Union Square in my cellar!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Dan and Mark: you just put this on my "to try" list. 
Thanks.


----------



## DanR

Navigator arrived today. I have some laying out to dry, but the tin note is very nice. As Andrew (Szyzk) mentioned, the rum is very lightly applied.


----------



## DanR

What?!? I can't believe it's been December since we posted to this thread!!

Here's my latest popped tin:


----------



## splattttttt

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

resved for later ( ;


----------



## DanR

This thread should never leave the front page!

Popped this bad boy today:


----------



## DanR

H&H Anniversary Kake, from 2006!


----------



## splattttttt

Hummm, looks just like it.


----------



## laloin

that not what the AK that I got looks like. I still haven't figured out how to post pics


----------



## Thirston

That Anni Kake looks damn good. Plus, that Opening Night pic makes me want to run home 
to my tin right now. Great stuff. I forget about this thread. -Will post a few new ones later.


----------



## DanR

We might as well keep this thread going. I got home today to find a FAT envelope from another Texas puffer, TTecheTTe. Inside was two huge samples of FMOTT and her beloved Bow Legged Bear. Thanks Mari!

Here's a nice photo of the Bear (it smells as good as it looks):


----------



## Jeff10236

DanR said:


> This thread should never leave the front page!
> 
> Popped this bad boy today...


Damn, that Dark Star looks good. I may have to add some to my next order :dr


----------



## splattttttt

Jeff10236 said:


> Damn, that Dark Star looks good. I may have to add some to my next order :dr


I know. If only some one could develop a scratch and sniff program for pc's we'd be all set.


----------



## Er999

splattttttt said:


> I know. If only some one could develop a scratch and sniff program for pc's we'd be all set.


:lol: that would be awesome, especially for newbies!


----------



## Jeff10236

posted in the wrong thread...


----------



## DanR

McClelland No. 25


----------



## Thirston

Star of the East tin.


----------



## TTecheTTe

G&H Kendal Kentucky, Shag cut, 17oz bulk:






DanR said:


> We might as well keep this thread going. I got home today to find a FAT envelope from another Texas puffer, TTecheTTe. Inside was two huge samples of FMOTT and her beloved Bow Legged Bear. Thanks Mari!
> 
> Here's a nice photo of the Bear (it smells as good as it looks):





splattttttt said:


> I know. If only some one could develop a scratch and sniff program for pc's we'd be all set.


Some do have scratch and sniff! C&D Bow-Legged Bear, Cake, 2oz Tin dated 10/30/12 (with a sharp knife, this firm cake will cut slices thinner than 1/4 inch!):


----------



## laloin

wow that KK can be smoked in a rolled up cigarette. But if I tried I would be turning green LOL


----------



## ProbateGeek

Now my keyboard is all slobbery, thank you...


----------



## Thirston

TTecheTTe said:


> G&H Kendal Kentucky, Shag cut, 17oz bulk:
> 
> Some do have scratch and sniff! C&D Bow-Legged Bear, Cake, 2oz Tin dated 10/30/12 (with a sharp knife, this firm cake will cut slices thinner than 1/4 inch!):


Bow-Legged Bear - I cut my pipe teeth on that tobacco 5 years ago when crossing over from gars. Never hear it mentioned much but a good strong baccy. Will clear the room but good stuff. Great pics.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Dan's H&H Anniversary Kake, from 2006, yummy! I was curious about AK, but it had not yet even made my wishlist. But, just one taste of this 2006 and I had to have a big cake of my own! (Well, it _was_ my Birthday, not that I _needed_ to justify hauling this in, in bulk...)



DanR said:


> H&H Anniversary Kake, from 2006!


Mmm, see that big slice up there? That's mine! That's the one Dan sent me!

June AK purchase was backordered, but came in fairly quickly. Pressed into one half gallon ball jar and and additional one quart jar (not shown):H&H Anniversary Kake, Cake cut, 6/13, 48oz Bulk: 


Large, fist sized pieces of Kake had to be broken to get into large mouth mason:


And the pieces of Kake just keep getting bigger - substantially larger than a teacup:




Thirston said:


> That Anni Kake looks damn good...


How does it look in bulk?


laloin said:


> that not what the AK that I got looks like...


Does it look more like this, in bulk?

"This is really great stuff, Russ@blendtobac. I don't know whether to eat it or smoke it!" Max exclaimed.


----------



## laloin

have you given that AK a smoke yet to compare it to DanR sample yet mari?


----------



## MarkC

Those "kit kat bars" are what I remember, but the last I bought was 2009.


----------



## laloin

that what I remember AK as mark. the AK I see breaks into ribbons


----------



## TTecheTTe

I have a pile of rubbed out in front - definitely rubs out like a ribbon. Mark, you mean like Pirate Kake? Maybe it has to do with the change in baccy since they used that lot up. Russ could tell us, if he comes on this thread.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Samuel Gawith Fire Dance Flake, Flake Cut, 6/13, 8oz Bulk:



This very thin flake rubs out to nearly a shag like KK, and for an aromatic is nearly perfect in moisture. I bought this almost as a novelty, as SG developed this blend in conjunction with an American female smoker - I had to have that. A delicious smoke and will buy more to cellar!


----------



## laloin

am I seeing things, or do I already see some nice marbling happening already


----------



## laloin

TTecheTTe said:


> I have a pile of rubbed out in front - definitely rubs out like a ribbon. Mark, you mean like Pirate Kake? Maybe it has to do with the change in baccy since they used that lot up. Russ could tell us, if he comes on this thread.


I noticed something different to with the AK that i got. the last batch it pretty much was already broken, and any small cakes just broke up at the slightest touch. This batch came in one big lump like your but when I broke off a chunk to smoke it rubbed out into long ribbons. 
This batch is more tan, then the dark brown, and when I smoked a bowl, I had to really try and taste any perique. *shrug*


----------



## CaptainKoala

This thread is great!! Thank you for all the pretty pictures of all the different tobaccoes


----------



## TTecheTTe

CaptainKoala said:


> This thread is great!! Thank you for all the pretty pictures of all the different tobaccoes


You're welcome, and funny you should "ask" so here's some more, and more to come!

Samuel Gawith 1792 Flake, as I recall some reviewers warning that it "not be smoked in the presence of women." I can't help but ponder their reaction to it being smoked by a lady! Surely, this was written by men whom would like to intimidate others with its strength and deter more from even attempting this fine weed. Just as well, as that will only leave more for true tabacco connoisseurs. 

SG 1792 Flake, Flake cut, 250g sealed box Bulk
Purchased 2/13 and opened 6/13:


----------



## CaptainKoala

Lord have mercy! I've heard this is heavy stuff. Sure looks tasty, though.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Wow! Received a nice big sample of C&D's Exhausted Rooster today from @Tobias Lutz p!Tobias may need to learn how to pack samples, as the envelope was thoroughly and completely encased in packing tape and sent with 3 stamps! No doubt this hefty sample required 2, but I did learn that a "sample" was a one stamp envelop!

A beautiful burley-virginia, it presents with with a nice thick cut that, otherwise, could have nearly been taken for C&D Old Joe Kranz. Until the tin note, that is! Clearly looks to be a burley forward VaBur, but with only the slightest note of nuttiness and and a prominent creamy sweetness (maple?), I'll have to time to sniff a and research the blend until I'm off of my smoke-strike and have the pleasure to taste.

This "exhausted rooster" should could try a bowl now and will be lighting up a bowl immediately upon termination of the strike!

Cornell & Diehl, Exhausted Rooster:


Yes, it really is this beautiful!




CaptainKoala said:


> Lord have mercy! I've heard this is heavy stuff. Sure looks tasty, though.


That it is! Actual mileage of user may vary...


----------



## Torque

TTecheTTe said:


> Wow! Received a nice big sample of C&D's Exhausted Rooster today from @Tobias Lutz p!Tobias may need to learn how to pack samples, as the envelope was thoroughly and completely encased in packing tape and sent with 3 stamps! No doubt this hefty sample required 2, but I did learn that a "sample" was a one stamp envelop!
> 
> A beautiful burley-virginia, it presents with with a nice thick cut that, otherwise, could have nearly been taken for C&D Old Joe Kranz. Until the tin note, that is! Clearly looks to be a burley forward VaBur, but with only the slightest note of nuttiness and and a prominent creamy sweetness (maple?), I'll have to time to sniff a and research the blend until I'm off of my smoke-strike and have the pleasure to taste.
> 
> This "exhausted rooster" should could try a bowl now and will be lighting up a bowl immediately upon termination of the strike!
> 
> Cornell & Diehl, Exhausted Rooster:
> 
> 
> Yes, it really is this beautiful!
> 
> 
> That it is! Actual mileage of user may vary...


LOL, I recognize the handwriting on that label! That is some truly "exhausted rooster" as it went from Georgia to Virginia to participate in the blind taste test and then made it's way to Texas. Put that poor bird out of it's misery Mari.


----------



## Stonedog

Mari, I always get blueberries in ER's tin note. It is one of my favorites. Let us know what you think.


----------



## DanR

Stonedog said:


> Mari, I always get blueberries in ER's tin note. It is one of my favorites. Let us know what you think.


Blueberries. Yum. I'm gonna pop my tin this weekend and try it out!


----------



## laloin

Swore ER has DFK. ER was one of the 1st tins I bought when I picked up the pipe 3 yrs ago. I was never quite sure what it tasted like. I have to revist ER again, it's been awhile since I've smoked it.
Don't you dare send me a sara wrapped sample either Tobias, or I will be forced to return fire!!!!!


----------



## AndrewV

Seattle Pipe Club: Mississippi River. It's a krumble kake, but seems like the kake has fully krumbled during shipping. Been wanting to try this for a while, drying a bowl right now can't wait!


----------



## JKlavins

Some close up Penzance


----------



## TTecheTTe

AndrewV said:


> Seattle Pipe Club: Mississippi River. It's a krumble kake, but seems like the kake has fully krumbled during shipping. Been wanting to try this for a while, drying a bowl right now can't wait!


Great pics - that looks delish! Yeah, cake consistency seems to range from hard candy bars to soft brownies. From the ones that I've had, though, they all readily rub out and are ready to smoke with very little air time.



JKlavins said:


> Some close up Penzance


I'm smoking that now! Awesome pic - did you use 50mm lens?


----------



## JKlavins

Hehe, I used an IPhone 4S with the olloclip macro lens


----------



## splattttttt

Holy mother of Jesus Mari!!! Such awesome teasers you're postin!


----------



## TTecheTTe

Talked about the similarity between C&D's Old Joe Kranz (left) and Exhausted Rooster (right) so here they are side by side:




splattttttt said:


> Holy mother of Jesus Mari!!! Such awesome teasers you're postin!


Thank you!! After you had complimented me on my presentation, I'm now conscious about living up to such undeserved praise. I'm even giving proper notation to china, crystal and silver that I use in pics!


----------



## splattttttt

@TTecheTTe; you certainly have a great eye ('s) for detail and a greater understansting for composition and tatse. So just be your self :thumb:


----------



## TTecheTTe

Received of bomb from @Torque with several very sizable samples from fresh tins.

(L-R) Seattle Pipe Club Plum Pudding, Peterson Irish Flake and McClelland Craftbury Series Deep Hollow:

Seattle Pipe Club Plum Pudding

Peterson Irish Flake

McClelland Craftbury Series Deep Hollow


----------



## AndrewV

TTecheTTe said:


> Received of bomb from @Torque with several very sizable samples from fresh tins.
> 
> (L-R) Seattle Pipe Club Plum Pudding, Peterson Irish Flake and McClelland Craftbury Series Deep Hollow:
> 
> Seattle Pipe Club Plum Pudding
> 
> Peterson Irish Flake
> 
> McClelland Craftbury Series Deep Hollow


How is that Plum Pudding, I liked the Mississippi river and i've been debating on whether I should get that aswell.


----------



## DanR

Pinkfloydfan took a leave of absence from the forum, but right before he disappeared, he sent me a ton of his tobacco. I savor it from time to time, and tonight this jar was calling to me:










Cheers to you, Vin!


----------



## TTecheTTe

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake, Flake Cut, 7/12/13, 16oz Bulk:

China: Royal Albert "Marguerite" Bone china Cake plate

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake, Flake Cut, 7/12/13, 16oz Bulk:

China: Royal Albert "Marguerite" Bone china Cake plate

Correct pic of Deep Hollow:

China: Wedgwood "Wedgwood White" Bone china Dinner plate



AndrewV said:


> How is that Plum Pudding, I liked the Mississippi river and i've been debating on whether I should get that aswell.


Just had a bowl and it is good stuff! This TR reviewer sums it up perfectly for me: "Smokey, salty, gently and naturally sweet, a bit of spice . . . I could go on. It really is great stuff."

Expected a Lat bomb as the aroma of Latakia overwhelms the tin note, but does not dominate this well balanced smoke. Initial lighting brings the flavor of plum, and was like biting into a Christmas cake or bread pudding.


----------



## Er999

TTecheTTe said:


> Peter Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake, Flake Cut, 7/12/13, 16oz Bulk:
> 
> China: Royal Albert "Marguerite" Bone china Cake plate
> 
> Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake, Flake Cut, 7/12/13, 16oz Bulk:
> 
> China: Royal Albert "Marguerite" Bone china Cake plate
> 
> Correct pic of Deep Hollow:
> 
> China: Wedgwood "Wedgwood White" Bone china Dinner plate
> 
> Just had a bowl and it is good stuff! This TR reviewer sums it up perfectly for me: "Smokey, salty, gently and naturally sweet, a bit of spice . . . I could go on. It really is great stuff."
> 
> Expected a Lat bomb as the aroma of Latakia overwhelms the tin note, but does not dominate this well balanced smoke. Initial lighting brings the flavor of plum, and was like biting into a Christmas cake or bread pudding.


Dang it mari! You're making my mouth water!!! ( is there a mouthwatering smiley?)


----------



## TTecheTTe

Er999 said:


> Dang it mari! You're making my mouth water!!! ( is there a mouthwatering smiley?)


Yes, it's "colon dr" :dr

Here's the order :hungry: in its full glory...http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/246042-pipe-tobacco-e-bay-acquisitions.html
:dr 88oz LNF :dr and :dr 64oz LTF :dr

Check out this funny thread, with a comment I made for you, Eddy! 
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ding-12-4-million-cigar-smoking-paradise.html


----------



## Troutman22

DanR said:


> Cheers to you, Vin!


Here, Here! :beerchug:


----------



## Er999

TTecheTTe said:


> Yes, it's "colon dr" :dr
> 
> Here's the order :hungry: in its full glory...http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/246042-pipe-tobacco-e-bay-acquisitions.html
> :dr 88oz LNF :dr and :dr 64oz LTF :dr
> 
> Check out this funny thread, with a comment I made for you, Eddy!
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ding-12-4-million-cigar-smoking-paradise.html


 (In order of appearance)
Thanks good to know.
Saw the full glory, I agree :dr!
Saw the thread ound: :rofl: and replied to the thread.


----------



## DanR

I got this tin awhile ago, and if I remember correctly (and forgive me if I don't), I got this from @Stonedog as part of my pipe lottery winnings last year. Shame, shame, shame on me for not opening this sooner. What a great tobacco. A very sweet, dark, lovely Virginia tobacco. Right away I get candied fruit aromas from the tin, and the smoke is just as sweet. Here's the photos.

In the tin:









It's one long, loose flake all wrapped around itself in the tin, but once it's set free:









Its a bit tacky to the touch, but I gave it no drying time and its doing just fine. It does give me a gentle reminder from time to time to slow down a bit, but the flavors are fantastic.

For those that don't recognize the tin, it's Wessex Brigade Series - Campaign Dark Flake. And, it's sold out everywhere at the moment...


----------



## splattttttt

a good smoke indeed.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Man, that looks as good as it sounds! As @steinr1 would say, it's "big and crammed in a tin!" But, great too? :hungry:


----------



## CaptainKoala

Nice! This thread must never stop.


----------



## CaptainKoala

Orlik Golden Sliced  250 grams. Smells wonderful! A bit like hay, and something sweet as well. Looking forward to test it!


----------



## PinkFloydFan

DanR said:


> Pinkfloydfan took a leave of absence from the forum, but right before he disappeared, he sent me a ton of his tobacco. I savor it from time to time, and tonight this jar was calling to me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers to you, Vin!





Troutman22 said:


> Here, Here! :beerchug:


Good Afternoon Brothers. 

I am so glad to see I am gone , But not forgotten..

It is crazy that today, I decide to look on PUFF and see this post 

AWESOME..

Its been a while since I lit a pipe,.. It might be time to pack a bowl again or sell off the rest of my stash.

Not sure, I have been tobacco free for a while now.. and it does feel good.
We shall see.

God Bless and Peace to you all. 

- Vin


----------



## DanR

PinkFloydFan said:


> Good Afternoon Brothers.
> 
> I am so glad to see I am gone , But not forgotten..
> 
> It is crazy that today, I decide to look on PUFF and see this post
> 
> AWESOME..
> 
> Its been a while since I lit a pipe,.. It might be time to pack a bowl again or sell off the rest of my stash.
> 
> Not sure, I have been tobacco free for a while now.. and it does feel good.
> We shall see.
> 
> God Bless and Peace to you all.
> 
> - Vin


You're ears must've been burning... It's so good to see you back, Vin, even if to just say hello. I'm glad you are doing well, brother!


----------



## MarkC

PinkFloydFan said:


> Not sure, I have been tobacco free for a while now.. and it does feel good.
> We shall see.


Wait until you're comfortable with it; it took me ten years after I kicked cigs to pick up the pipe.

Good to hear from you again!


----------



## DanR

I've had this one in the cellar for awhile, so I decided to give it a shot yesterday. It was a hot day and I was looking for a mild Virginia to smoke. This one was not my favorite. It's a bit dry and bland. Sort of reminded me of cigarette tobacco.










Dan Tobacco Tordenskjold Virginia Slices


----------



## Gandalf The Gray

DanR said:


> I've had this one in the cellar for awhile, so I decided to give it a shot yesterday. It was a hot day and I was looking for a mild Virginia to smoke. This one was not my favorite. It's a bit dry and bland. Sort of reminded me of cigarette tobacco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Tobacco Tordenskjold Virginia Slices


Never the less, you take some delicious looking photo's Dan. They need to create a "take a pic of my cellar" Thread, I would love to see what veterans like you and others have festering in the lands of Mordor.


----------



## DanR

Gandalf The Gray said:


> Never the less, you take some delicious looking photo's Dan. They need to create a "take a pic of my cellar" Thread, I would love to see what veterans like you and others have festering in the lands of Mordor.


Yep, we've got one of those too: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...r-baccy-cellar-collection-44.html#post3864617


----------



## Gandalf The Gray

DanR said:


> Yep, we've got one of those too: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...r-baccy-cellar-collection-44.html#post3864617


That is great  thank you for the link Dan, I will dissect it thoroughly.


----------



## DanR

This one has probably been done before, but what the hey...


----------



## BrSpiritus

*Re: Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread*

Since these have not been posted yet I'll have a go...

Samuel Gawith Skiff Mixture 


Dunhill Early Morning Pipe (Orlik Version)


Not a lot of difference between these two except that the Skiff has a more oriental component.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

A pic of some of my favorite flakes....


----------



## Thirston

Deuce Da Masta said:


> A pic of some of my favorite flakes....


4 in one shot. My mouth is watering. Great pic!


----------



## BrSpiritus

What's in the tin on the left Deuce?


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

BrSpiritus said:


> What's in the tin on the left Deuce?


Blackwoods Flake


----------



## MiamiMikePA

Getting ready to be jarred and enjoyed at a later date!


----------



## commonsenseman

^^^ Geeze, no need to show off!


----------



## splattttttt

commonsenseman said:


> ^^^ Geeze, no need to show off!


In this case, why not! But I hear ya Jeff


----------



## Gandalf The Gray

MiamiMikePA said:


> Getting ready to be jarred and enjoyed at a later date!


That does look very tasty!


----------



## Mister Moo

Stokkebye 4th Generation: Erik Peter's Blend


----------



## freestoke

Mister Moo said:


> Stokkebye 4th Generation: Erik Peter's Blend


Love the art deco lettering! Very cool, Dan! :tu (Who cares what's inside, as long as the tin art is attractive? :lol


----------



## DanR

Excited to see this thread at the top tonight, as I opened a new tin and happen to have a photo:










I picked this up while in Frankfurt.


----------



## BrSpiritus

Wow that a beautiful tobacco Dan...


----------



## MarkC

Interesting; what's it taste like?


----------



## DanR

MarkC said:


> Interesting; what's it taste like?


Like MacBaren Old Dark Fired, if you've had that one...


----------



## DanR

Decided to pop the other tin that I picked up in Germany. From what I can tell on Tobaccoreviews, this is only available in the German market and made by Orlik. It's not OGS repackaged, but similar. It's flavors are straightforward Virginia, maybe with a touch of Perique (although I'm not sure). Someone on TR called it "malty" - I like that descriptor. It's very nice.


----------



## Thirston

Great pics! Popped another tin of Opening Night.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Such great baccy portraits that I'm embarrassed to post my crummy iPad pics!

Backorder of Stokkebye's Balkan Supreme arrived and finally got packed (well, mostly) in half gallon jars. Perhaps I need to get the big glass jars like my tobacconist shop (and maybe open up my own  )!


----------



## Hambone1

Three Nuns


----------



## DanR

Hambone1 said:


> Three Nuns


And an LCP (I think) to protect the loot!


----------



## Hambone1

DanR said:


> And an LCP (I think) to protect the loot!


Correct sir! Good eye!


----------



## Hambone1

Drew Estate Black Cavendish


----------



## Salty

TTecheTTe said:


> ...like my tobacconist shop (and maybe open up my own  )!


+1 on that! Although we have never met, I have no doubt you would be an awesome Tobacconist. Love your posts! Go Mari!

Sincerely,
Salty


----------



## Hambone1

Drew Estate Meat Pie


----------



## Hambone1

Drew Estate 7th Avenue Blonde


----------



## Hambone1

Drew Estate Grand Central


----------



## Hambone1

Drew Estate Harvest on Hudson


----------



## Hambone1

Drew Estate Central Park Stroll


----------



## OnePyroTec

This stuff is so good I can't _*give*_ it away. :flypig:


----------



## TTecheTTe

Salty said:


> +1 on that! Although we have never met, I have no doubt you would be an awesome Tobacconist. Love your posts! Go Mari!
> 
> Sincerely,
> Salty


:r

Thank you, Hunt!


----------



## DanR

_Re-release of GL Pease's renowned "Tribute" blend that was produced as fund raiser for the survivors of 9/11. A blend of red, bright and stoved red virginias with a dash of perique and toasted cavendish_


----------



## DanR

I received this Former Straight Grain Flake as a gift from @freestoke a long while ago, and popped the tin on Thanksgiving Day. Just now getting around to posting the picture. It has a very nice, natural plum tin aroma (probably from the aging). It smokes great! Thanks again, Jim!!


----------



## DanR

Merry Christmas everyone!

There's a special kind of joy that each of us knows, that anticipation and thrill of a new tin of tobacco. Well, MarkC has made my Christmas a special one. A few months ago he bombed me with this beauty, and I've been waiting patiently for this moment!










Perfectly aged, subtle and sweet. I taste sugar plums and figgy pudding (ok, that last bit might be subliminal).
@MarkC, I owe you one!


----------



## MarkC

Merry Christmas, Dan!


----------



## TTecheTTe

Cellaring 48oz RedCake from IPSD:



What's left of the P&C bonus:



That is awesome - both the baccy pic and Mark!


DanR said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!
> 
> There's a special kind of joy that each of us knows, that anticipation and thrill of a new tin of tobacco. Well, MarkC has made my Christmas a special one. A few months ago he bombed me with this beauty, and I've been waiting patiently for this moment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfectly aged, subtle and sweet. I taste sugar plums and figgy pudding (ok, that last bit might be subliminal).
> @MarkC, I owe you one!


----------



## MarkC

I would have been really impressed with buying three pounds of one tobacco at one point, but now that I've tried Red Cake, are you sure that's enough?


----------



## splattttttt

OnePyroTec said:


> This stuff is so good I can't _*give*_ it away. :flypig:


will you at the very least then maybe do a review please?
I'm really curious about what happens to cigar leaf when prepared for pipe smoking. This I would more than appreciate from you ( :
Thanks


----------



## nate560

Why don't my pics show up any help would be good thanks.


----------



## OnePyroTec

splattttttt said:


> will you at the very least then maybe do a review please?
> I'm really curious about what happens to cigar leaf when prepared for pipe smoking. This I would more than appreciate from you ( :
> Thanks


The best review I could do for the cuban tobacco is this tastes like a mediocre cigar that was partly smoked, put down for hours, and re-lit.

It didn't burn well for me but it could be it burns better drier just like it came in the package. I re-hydrated it after I got it...it was bone dry.

IF YOU want to try it, PM me you address and I'll send a sample. I just don't want a flaming bag of dog crap on my steps after you smoke it. :flame:


----------



## splattttttt

OnePyroTec said:


> The best review I could do for the cuban tobacco is this tastes like a mediocre cigar that was partly smoked, put down for hours, and re-lit.
> 
> It didn't burn well for me but it could be it burns better drier just like it came in the package. I re-hydrated it after I got it...it was bone dry.
> 
> IF YOU want to try it, PM me you address and I'll send a sample. I just don't want a flaming bag of dog crap on my steps after you smoke it. :flame:


LOL, thanks. That's as good as any review I need. I primarily asked because I'm processing some cigar leaf so that it may eventually reach a state suitable proportions for pipes.


----------



## MarkC

nate560 said:


> Why don't my pics show up any help would be good thanks.


For some reason, the software here doesn't allow you to post pictures of Ardor pipes. I mean...uh... :tape2:

Okay, seriously, when you post photos the way you did (I can't remember which way does it!) it takes awhile for them to show up, for some reason. But you already know that by now...


----------



## OnePyroTec

I really need to open one of these bags of And So To Bed.


----------



## DanR

Popped this tin from Nov 11 today...










I love it when the tin hisses as you break the seal. A sure sign of good things to come. This one was slightly pungent and had the smell of sweet plums and earthy tobacco.


----------



## freestoke

DanR said:


> I love it when the tin hisses as you break the seal. A sure sign of good things to come. This one was slightly pungent and had the smell of sweet plums and earthy tobacco.


Ah, tobacco compost!


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Just popped this morning- pretty young (~6 months).


----------



## Scott W.

OnePyroTec said:


> I really need to open one of these bags of And So To Bed.


So do I!


----------



## Mr Moustache

Peterson 3Ps


----------



## Mr Moustache

I took this way back when I started smoking.

Peter Stokkebye Proper English


----------



## Mr Moustache

Black Gold Plus


----------



## Mr Moustache

I knew I was taking these pictures for something all that time ago!! :laugh:

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake


----------



## Flyinglow

Wow just learning about pipes and can see there is so much more about the tobacco. Lots of research to come. Everything here seems to be either bulk repackaged or generic relabeled. Have yet to see tins around here, this could be troublesome.


----------



## Branzig

Mr Moustache said:


> I knew I was taking these pictures for something all that time ago!! :laugh:
> 
> Peter Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake


That is an epic amount of navy flake!


----------



## Mr Moustache

Branzig said:


> That is an epic amount of navy flake!


1.5 lbs LOL!! I got one that was Bullseye Flake too but didn't take a pic surprisingly.... Unless it's on the camera


----------



## Branzig

Mr Moustache said:


> 1.5 lbs LOL!! I got one that was Bullseye Flake too but didn't take a pic surprisingly.... Unless it's on the camera


You cellar most of it?!

I buy one blend bulk sometimes, but DAMN :lol:


----------



## Mr Moustache

Branzig said:


> You cellar most of it?!
> 
> I buy on blend bulk sometimes, but DAMN :lol:


Ya It filled up three large mason jars. One for me, two for the cellar. There was a deal on it and I can not pass up deals LOL!!


----------



## Branzig

Mr Moustache said:


> Ya It filled up three large mason jars. One for me, two for the cellar. There was a deal on it and I can not pass up deals LOL!!


Well done! :thumb:

I am jealous :lol:


----------



## TMat

Some of the tobacco in this thread looks so yummy :hungry:

I might have to get me a pipe.... Oh no, the slope just got that much slipperier :help:


----------



## Er999

Branzig said:


> That is an epic amount of navy flake!


Seconded. That is a lot of very neatly packaged baccy!


----------



## cpmcdill

Today I got two sticks of tambolaka and a sampler of Indonesian pipe blends, from a Brother of the Briar who lives in that region of the world. Smoked a bowl each of all the samples this afternoon, and most of them are quite tasty. Very unusual flavors from the natural tobaccos, and the couple of aros were very interesting and exotic. They burn great too, right down to ash with no dottle, and cool on the tongue.


----------



## commonsenseman

^^^ Those all sound awesome!

Love the stick Tambo, some of the best/strongest stuff on earth.


----------



## cpmcdill

commonsenseman said:


> ^^^ Those all sound awesome!
> 
> Love the stick Tambo, some of the best/strongest stuff on earth.


I agree! I spent months trying to find a source for the stick tambo, to no avail, and only serendipitously found a source when I befriended an Indonesian pipe enthusiast who is a member of one of the Facebook pipe groups. Those pipe blends are also excellent, and impossible to get any other way, so if there's any interest, I can arrange an introduction.


----------



## commonsenseman

cpmcdill said:


> I agree! I spent months trying to find a source for the stick tambo, to no avail, and only serendipitously found a source when I befriended an Indonesian pipe enthusiast who is a member of one of the Facebook pipe groups. Those pipe blends are also excellent, and impossible to get any other way, so if there's any interest, I can arrange an introduction.


I would love to be able to try some of those blends!


----------



## bigdaddychester

sweet haul from Indonesia


----------



## DanR

Time for an update. Just opened this tin up yesterday. It's from 2011 and has developed a fruity aroma in the tin, like dried fruit and strawberries...


----------



## Tobias Lutz

I "stoved" a tin on the dashboard of my car for 7 days, finally opening it this evening:



















When I transferred it into a pint jar it gave off an absolutely overwhelming smell like warm, fresh out the oven, dark chocolate brownies :hungry:


----------



## DanR

This tin was given to me recently by @bigdaddychester. I had it for a grand total of 1 day, and just couldn't resist any longer...










I'm a McClelland fan, but hadn't had this one before. The tin aroma would fool you into thinking it was aged for 10 years, but the tin date is from 2012. It is very fruity (like figs or apples) but has a bit of spiciness to the flavor. It's a tad moist, and I'm having to puff slowly to hold the tongue bite back, but I really like it!


----------



## Cardinal

Well, I got started.


----------



## madbricky

Cardinal said:


> Well, I got started.


Well done my friend!


----------



## Cardinal

madbricky said:


> Well done my friend!


Lots of fun so far! I really enjoyed the Dunhill Nightcap. My first non-aromatic! I think that was the stuff that made the whole shipping box smell though, haha.


----------



## magoo6541

Cardinal said:


> Well, I got started.


Did you write those labels? If so, I'm jealous.


----------



## Cardinal

magoo6541 said:


> Did you write those labels? If so, I'm jealous.


Yes, I wrote them. I'm pretty out of practice and they're sloppy but I gave it a shot.


----------



## SLR

Lancers Slicers 1.5 pound bulk. Longest flakes I have ever seen.


----------



## TanZ2005

Holy Smokes. Dang That some good looking Slices there. Congrats..

James


SLR said:


> Lancers Slicers 1.5 pound bulk. Longest flakes I have ever seen.
> View attachment 50562
> 
> View attachment 50563


----------



## OnePyroTec

Wow, I would guess you really like it judging by the huge mass you have, you old young puffer fish. Those slices look good enough to eat. :hungry:


----------



## MarkC

SLR said:


> Lancers Slicers 1.5 pound bulk. Longest flakes I have ever seen.
> View attachment 50562
> 
> View attachment 50563


Gee thanks. Just when I was trying to convince myself that I didn't need the whole box...


----------



## Mister Moo

Everyone quit smoking pipes around here? 2006 Dunbar:


----------

